# Attitude birthday



## mrblu (Feb 25, 2014)

this looks amazing going to have to get in on this stuff.

starts March 7th 9am  ends March 10th 3pm
Spend £40 and get free
1 fem Strain Hunters Flower Bomb Kush
2 reg Cali Connection Girl Scout Cookies
1 fem TH Seeds Critical Hog
1 fem G13 Labs Cinderella 99
1 fem HSO Green Crack
1 fem Dinafem Cheese
1 fem DNA Tangielope
1 fem Delicious Sugar Black Rose
2 reg Emerald Triangle Critical OG

/drool


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 25, 2014)

Actually doesn't look bad...for once. I might just make an order.


----------



## mrblu (Feb 25, 2014)

yeh i want c99 and green crack and the GSC


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks decent. For someone just starting out, it would be quite an initial haul, and a nice assorment. These type promos are what separates the 'tude from every other reseller. Fortunately I've participated in several 'tude promos, and have most all this gear covered.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't know, just doesn't seem too appealing to me personally. The Delicious and possible g 13 could be fun, but that is about it in my opinion. Nice amount of beans though. I have shit ton of singles already to go through.

eta I already grew out critical hog, never again. She/he was medicore, seeded late and had micro beans in select branches


----------



## kermit2692 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok here's my take on it...Cali connect I've run one freebie and it was a mutant they have a bad rap so not looking forward to that nor confident it's the real gsc. the strain hunter shit I will sell I loathe those guys they are shit and so is their product. the thseeds I've never grown but a few orders ago got the same freebie and it was the only germ failure of 15 wonder if it's the same stock. After running rp og Kush i'm not looking forward to the critical og either, so dinky and not even in an acceptable way since it should be pretty potent. Now for the good side g13 has impressed 2 of three times for me being their auto widow freebie(good considering it was auto) and a sour diesel x chronic freebie that is just fucking gorgeous however the only pack I bought, gigabud, I would advise not to buy it's not impressive nor does it flower in six Weeks. That being said i'm cautiously optimistic on that one. Same with the tangelope, never grown dna. The dinafem cheese I can vouch for that one, top it for sure and it's a great yielder, nice growth pattern makes life easy! Delicious also never disappoints, have run a couple from them. Looking forward to the green crack haven't tried hso..over all imo not a great selection at all but with a couple good ufos and the fact that I can sell what I don't want it's still a great deal...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 26, 2014)

Not a pretty bad freebie list for spending over &#8364;40. Might get in in this one.


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 26, 2014)

Attitudes Birthday falls around the same time as mine ^_^ anyone feel like buying me a present?  Haha.


----------



## nameno (Feb 26, 2014)

I got that feeling,but I'll probably get over it,yep I did.lol
How ya been? HY to ya!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I don't know, just doesn't seem too appealing to me personally. The Delicious and possible g 13 could be fun, but that is about it in my opinion. Nice amount of beans though. I have shit ton of singles already to go through.
> 
> eta I already grew out critical hog, never again. She/he was medicore, seeded late and had micro beans in select branches


Tangielope looks interesting, but I've covered Tangerine Power, Kosher Tangie, Blood Orange and Agent Orange....and I'll always give any cheese a chance, but the rest are likely solid Bs, w/ the possible exception of CC, and maybe SH. Still, if you're running low or just starting out, a good haul on decent stock.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 26, 2014)

I would like to find a good cheese in bean form. Something I haven't tried


----------



## ActionHanks (Feb 26, 2014)

I just grabbed a pack of crit hog with my last order, h8 GHS/SHers, I have FMS/Frostbrothers C99 so no need for G13, I've already got more HSO, Delicous, Dinafem, and Emerald Triangle beans than i can shake a stick at, Swerve makes me physically ill, and Ive just read too many reports about tangie being a bust. Something tells me after this b-day promo the 4/20 promo isnt going to be that great either. 

For a beginner though, you cannot beat this. If i was a beginner again I would grab as many KC brains/other cheap seeds as I could. Grow those out first (bc you will probably over nute/water them) and then start working with some of the "nicer" stuff aka freebies.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 26, 2014)

Good bonus promo for someone who needs seeds . I have a couple of those strains already that I probably will never get around to running. Unless something special gets dropped while its going on, I'll be passing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Ive just read too many reports about tangie being a bust.


Can you link some of those reports? I've yet to see one.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 1, 2014)

bumpity bump


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 1, 2014)

Eh dead topic so i'm jack it!! Anyone grow out the fteebie from last year g13 promo.. Sour d x chronic , it's killer and they don't sell the beans :/ kind of wondering why and maybe if anyone knows of anything similar..it was Betty light green and frosty, great smell..


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 1, 2014)

Don't know if I'm gonna grab this years special, I bought last year when they had the Goji OG and whatnot. Only strains in this one I'd like to try are the Dinafem and Delicious...mayyyybe the DNA. Heard a couple bad reviews on the Critical Hog, don't care to try Strainhunters. The GSC from CC makes me nervous. Heard the Green Crack was pretty good, just not a very long high and I already have one from the Black Friday sale I believe. I want some C99 to pollen chuck with, but I'll order from Sannies and get the C99 F3 freebies.


----------



## Hopefulpatient (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone know which prepaid cards they will accept? My bank won't let me use my debit card there


----------



## DustyNugs (Mar 1, 2014)

Hopefulpatient said:


> Anyone know which prepaid cards they will accept? My bank won't let me use my debit card there


Walmart Money Card works, I use the loadable Visa. You have to wait for the personalized card though.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hopefulpatient said:


> Anyone know which prepaid cards they will accept? My bank won't let me use my debit card there


That happens to everyone the first time they try to order..it's a safety feature due to it being an out of country order! Simply call the bank and tell them it is you trying to buy something and you would like it to go through, they will never stop an order from the same place again!


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 1, 2014)

That list is pretty ... eh. I bought the c99 from G13 labs and so far we are having a nice ride but everything else on that list looks almost like a pollen chucking or an after thought. Like oh we have all these seeds that aren't that great so why sell them when you can give them away for free. Idk the green crack I popped from the december promo sucked so much ass... its like 8 inches tall and falling over while everything else is like 4 feet lol. Promos are weak sauce


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 1, 2014)

Well you can't really judge a strain based off 1 seed and it's free on top of whatever you order when spending a certain amount so it's a win win really.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 1, 2014)

Only decent free bean I've ever gotten was a Dinafem Power Kush.
Last great freebies Attitude had was last year @ bday promo (goji og)


----------



## Cowboykush (Mar 1, 2014)

The Hog is so so at best,huge yeilds but not great smoke....think i'll get in on this promo tho as im needing to order some Wreckage beans & TH is running a special also with free MK ultra beans....anybody ran the MK ultra?


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 1, 2014)

Cowboykush said:


> The Hog is so so at best,huge yeilds but not great smoke....think i'll get in on this promo tho as im needing to order some Wreckage beans & TH is running a special also with free MK ultra beans....anybody ran the MK ultra?


Never ran it, but I use to buy off a guy who did, and he had a couple phenos. Killer smoke, still in his line up. Easily fell into one of my favorite smokes. Dense nugs, amazing smell, and a great night time high.


----------



## randybishop (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## elkamino (Mar 4, 2014)

Any of you dudes know if Attitude typically runs a good 4/20 promo? I only need a few beans and like the variety of their Bday promo, so I'm thinking of jumping on this one unless they treat 4/20 nearly as good- then I'd roll the dice and see what they toss in. I'm new to seed buying though so have no idea which promo is best. Any experience?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2014)

Both, because after your first order the bean buying addiction will grab hold and you will want to buy MOAR !  That's my opinion. Plus if you order now and it gets snagged by customs you got another shot in April.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 4, 2014)

From what I remember, last year's Birthday Deal was better than the 4/20.


----------



## spunion (Mar 4, 2014)

I would grab a few small packs to hit the minimum, but I finally got my first order from them after spending 10 days in LA customs. Needless to say I didn't get my seeds. I'll have to wait and see if they're actually able to get seeds to me before spending more money on their site.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 4, 2014)

It's a toss up..usually more beans for bday promo but might be a couple fewer yet better selections for 420 but no way to tell yet


----------



## mrCRC420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Tangie x Chocolope, yes please! A little GSC, thanks! And C99, won't complain... I won't complain about any free seeds..... I'm in.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm itching to order. Only positive thing to me having to wake up for work at 4 am.


----------



## randybishop (Mar 4, 2014)

elkamino said:


> Any of you dudes know if Attitude typically runs a good 4/20 promo? I only need a few beans and like the variety of their Bday promo, so I'm thinking of jumping on this one unless they treat 4/20 nearly as good- then I'd roll the dice and see what they toss in. I'm new to seed buying though so have no idea which promo is best. Any experience?



I looked over the past couple of years *Attitude* B-Day promo VS. 420 promo and the *Birthday Promo offered more free seeds*.
I would order during the B-Day promo based on past promos.


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok, my turn. (I know.. low posts, I'm a nobody.. but here goes) 

My experience with Critical HOG. Grows like tobacco / Corn as it's a straight up shooter with all its arms. Bought a pack of 5 last year, ran 3 in hydro (DWC/Drip/Under Current) with Jungle Juice nutes, and 2 in coco in 3 gal pots with Dutch Masters Gold nutes. Ran them for 8 weeks in one tent and 9 weeks in the other. 1 round of topping and LST with super cropping heading into flower. My results? Good yields, and smelled nice for the "scratch n sniff" on the sugar leaf. That's it...... The trimming was an absolute biznitch (aka pain), and the taste and structure of the bud was some of the worst I had ever had. Both tents came out the exact same, as far as taste and potency. Not very potent at all.

So I'm not going to be running the Critical HOG...I'm going to leave a comment during purchase to just keep the bean for themselves. I do not even want it. I was running Cotton Candy and Sage N Sour along side these strains, and had taken clones of all strains. I hated the dried Crit Hog so much, I destroyed 6 very healthy clones, and just over trained for 11 weeks of veg the SNS and Cotton Candy clones. By the way, both those two strains are absolutely fantastic! Some of the best smelling, tasting and potent stuff I've ever had. Got massive yields (7+ Oz's from single, on each of them). 

Sorry going off track. Now, the Cindy 99 has an incredibly famous reputation for being very good. At least that's what my collaborative countless hours of scrounging the web, and speaking with people suggests. Plus, everything I've ever run from G13 has been top notch, so looking forward to Cindy  Next, the Green Crack has a great rep and I was able to try it once. Not toooo long lasting, as has been mentioned, but sure did work / taste / look / smell good. Surely heard loads of horrible things about Cali Connect (Swerve), and after watching him on a youtube video getting confronted at his booth at a big meeting / event about his GSC not being real, and his reactions... annnnd him stealing Vader's (OG Seeds) picture, and putting it online on all the seed banks claiming it as his own image (Blue Dream, I believe is the strain he faked the pic of)... yeah not looking forward to that one. I have a Sugar Black Rose going currently, received as a freebie last purchase, and from reading reviews it's nothing but awesome. Same with the Flower Bomb Kush, for reviews... nothing but good things I'm reading / seeing. I've done no research on the Critical OG, and I WOULD say Critical _anything_ scares the crap out of me, but I have a huge feeling that it was the Tennessee HOG side of the strain passed on that I didn't like, as I've also heard rather good things about Critical Mass anyways. The Tangilope just sounds epic and amazing, can't wait to try that one. Lastly.. Cheese. OH boy, I love me some Cheese! hah 

So far, in my short experience, the best stalk I've run and come into contact with, is from Vadar over at OG Seeds. You can snag his stuff on Rhino Seeds. I've run Wizards Potion (Widow G13 x SFV OG) and it was hands down the best thing I've ever run, smoked, tasted, smelled, felt, seen. I know that's intense of me to say, and you may think he'd have influence on me, but truth be told I've only run his stuff one time ever... because I personally don't want to run Regs ever in my setup. Many reasons.

So yeah, I'm certainly purchasing. Matter of fact, I was going to purchase yesterday anyways, then I saw this deal. So I'm delaying my purchase, but hoping they have good UFO's up, since I'm buying $200 worth. Current freebies rock!


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 5, 2014)

Freebies are horrible for the b-day promo. 

The only thing that gets my interest is the free 6 pack of "OX" with any Rare Dankness purchase. Might have to cop some more of their gems.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2014)

Dr Green Fang said:


> Critical _anything_ scares the crap out of me


Having run a few critical +, and a couple critical crosses, I'd say the best attributes is it's ease of growth and big yield for an 8-9 weeker, which I'd guess why it's used often in crosses. Makes commercial growers happy, I'd think.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> Freebies are horrible for the b-day promo.
> 
> The only thing that gets my interest is the free 6 pack of "OX" with any Rare Dankness purchase. Might have to cop some more of their gems.


Well I don't think they are horrible but the r.d. promo makes the b day promo that much better


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 5, 2014)

What RD strain you think is best? ...not to side track.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> What RD strain you think is best? ...not to side track.


From what I grew I'd say the docs og. But I'm hoping I find some keepers with the new stuff.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 5, 2014)

Well shit WBW. Now I'm thinking RD is who i should buy, I was gonna grab a pack of Karma's Biker Kush V2.0, but that Cornbread you were talking about sounded nice, and that Ox looks legit too... so many damn choices. Now I'm going to be flip flopping for the next day and a half.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah the cornbread caught my attention. I like a good bubba and along with half pack of the ox I'll be sure to find a couple nice phenos


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 5, 2014)

The thing about the critical og is the only og I've run..rp..was just soooo weak about a half zip sitting next to plants with about 3 :/ hopefully the critical adds weight or maybe my experience was a fluke, bad bean


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 6, 2014)

> _The only thing that gets my interest is the free 6 pack of "OX" with any Rare Dankness purchase. _


Hmm, curious.. I do not see this promo on their page.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2014)

Dr Green Fang said:


> Hmm, curious.. I do not see this promo on their page.


Rare dankness announced the promo on instagram. It starts when the birthday promo starts so you'll probably see it posted tomorrow.


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey, thank you so much for clarifying Wyte! And very quickly. 

Is there any other way to find out the promo line up for that day, or did you just happen to see that particular breeder drop a message?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2014)

Dr Green Fang said:


> Hey, thank you so much for clarifying Wyte! And very quickly.
> 
> Is there any other way to find out the promo line up for that day, or did you just happen to see that particular breeder drop a message?


I saw the message up on instagram. Other than that I check the promos tab on there site or sometimes I hear thru the forums.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2014)

Dr Green Fang said:


> Hey, thank you so much for clarifying Wyte! And very quickly.
> 
> Is there any other way to find out the promo line up for that day, or did you just happen to see that particular breeder drop a message?


Just checked my email and got this month's news letter from attitude. A lot of promos so between bodhis buy 2 get a pack of ac/dc x good medicine cbd rich, connoisseur buy pack get 5 cheese dawg and rare dankness free 6 beans of ox. The b day is nice depending on what you order. I was looking at both conni and r.d. so I might get a pack from both..


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 6, 2014)

Were those the only promo changes?? Didn't get my newsletter for some reason, better reup


----------



## kindnug (Mar 6, 2014)

I like the fact there is a bodhi promo, but not so much that it is a high CBD strain.
They are great for people who need medication without the effects of THC.

I prefer high THC strains with just a dash of CBD.
I'm not a huge fan of bubba kush, but RD promo looks better.


----------



## ***** (Mar 6, 2014)

What scare me is all the package getting caught at Chicago. Id like to pull the trigger but im really wondering if it ll get caught or not. Done 20+ good order with Attitude but since it started to happen @ Chicago, i never ordered.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2014)

kermit2692 said:


> Were those the only promo changes?? Didn't get my newsletter for some reason, better reup


Oh no there's a bunch more those just the ones I'm interested in.
Git some hazeman, g13, th, paradise a whole bunxh


----------



## Clankie (Mar 6, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I like the fact there is a bodhi promo, but not so much that it is a high CBD strain.
> They are great for people who need medication without the effects of THC.
> 
> I prefer high THC strains with just a dash of CBD.
> I'm not a huge fan of bubba kush, but RD promo looks better.


CBD rich =/= CBD only. Good Medicine's high CBD pheno's are more on a 1:1 ratio. More heady than the Harlequin clone. The best good medicine phenos seem to clock in at around 10% THC and 10% CBD. Have you ever tried extracts made from 1:1 ratio plants? They are absolutely insane.


----------



## Cowboykush (Mar 6, 2014)

Im not seeimg the RD promo....wonder if they just havent put it up yet...or am i just over lookin it


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm making a good $200 purchase tomorrow.. have been waiting since Tuesday, when I saw the b-day promo. Thanks for the update Wyte, didn't know there was a newsletter that gave a heads of up of up and coming promos. Nifty.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 6, 2014)

just read the promo newsletter and I had sworn off buying anymore seeds but damn if that cheesedog isn't back and being given away with any pack of csg gear...decisions decisions.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 6, 2014)

PLEASE NOTE: When ordering during our monthly promotion ​  The Attitude Seedbank promotion is one per customer only. Please take into consideration that all promotions will be based on limited stock therefore to avoid any disappointments, get your orders in early. The Attitude Seedbank can turn off any promotion without notice if stock sells out. All times are (UKGMT) so make sure to check your local time zones for correct times in your area. ​   [HR][/HR] ATTITUDE SEEDBANK CURRENT / FUTURE PROMOTIONS [HR][/HR] 

  
    
* Bodhi Seeds Promotion *​  Buy any 2 packs of Bodhi Seeds and get a pack of 

 *11 reg AC/DC x Good Medicine (CBD Rich Blessing)*  ​      
* Rare Dankness THE OX Promotion *​   Buy any pack of Rare Dankness and get free: 

 *6 x THE OX (REG)*  ​ ​     
* G13 Labs Promotion *​  Buy any pack of G13 Labs seeds and receive free: 

 *3 White Critical (NEW strain) FEM *  ​      
* Paradise Seeds Promotion *​  Buy any Paradise seeds in the breakdowns and get free 
 * Buy 5 pack FEM | Get  3 Delahaze (FEM) Free  * 
* Buy 10 pack FEM | Get  3 Delahaze (FEM)  +  3 Wappa (FEM)  Free *  
​     
* Dinafem Seeds Promotion *​  Free *Blue Widow* seeds with Dinafem purchases in these breakdowns 

 * Buy 3 Pack (FEM) | Get 1 Blue Widow free 
Buy 5 Pack (FEM) | Get 2 Blue Widow free 
Buy 10 Pack (FEM) | Get 4 Blue Widow free *  ​      
* Loud Seeds Promotion *​  Buy any Loud Seeds and get FREE Afgooey x OG Kush - new, unreleased strain 

 * Buy 5 Pack | Get 2 Afgooey x OG Kush (REG) free 
Buy 10 Pack | Get 4 Afgooey x OG Kush (REG) free *  ​     
* Connoisseur Genetics Promotion *​  Buy any pack of Connoisseur Genetics and get free 

 *5 x Cheesedog (REG)*  ​      
* Hazeman Promotion *​  Purchase any pack of Hazeman Seeds and receive free 
 *5 x Gangster OG (REG)*  
 *5 x Blue Band (REG)*  ​     
* Delta 9 Labs Promotion *​  Buy any pack of Delta 9 Labs seeds and receive free 

 *2 x REG seeds of their new strain Dawg Brains*  ​      
* Short Stuff Promotion *​  Buy any pack of Short Stuff Seeds and receive free 

 *2 x Blue Himalaya Diesel (FEM) seeds*  ​     
* CH9 Promotion *​  Buy any pack of CH9 seeds and receive free 

 *1 x Herijuana Jack 33 (FEM) seed*  
 *1 x Super Haze (FEM) seed*  ​      
* The Tangie Hat Promotion *​  The Attitude Seedbank and DNA Genetics proudly present 
*The Tangie Hat!* 
*   Click here purchase online today  * ​     
* New Era Genetics Promotion *​  *30% OFF all New Era Genetics products* ​      
* Lady Sativa Genetics Promotion *​  *Brand new* and available now at The Attitude Seedbank ​     
* Emerald Triangle Promotion *​  Buy any pack of Emerald Triangle Seeds in the breakdowns and get free *G13 X Blueberry Headband* seeds 
 * Buy 3 Pack FEM | Get 2 x REG seeds 
Buy 6 Pack REG | Get 4 x REG seeds 
Buy 5 Pack FEM | Get 4 x REG seeds 
Buy 12 Pack REG | Get 8 x REG seeds 
Buy 10 Pack FEM | Get 8 x REG seeds *  ​      
* TH Seeds Promotion *​  Buy any TH Seed packs in the breakdowns and get free: 
 * 5 pack |  1 Auto Critical Hog (FEM)  +  1 Auto Northern Hog (FEM)  Free * 
* 10 pack |  2 Auto Critical Hog (FEM)  +  2 Auto Northern Hog (FEM)  Free *  
​


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 6, 2014)

how can you ass on the hazeman deal either. 

honestly the freebies aren't really doing it for me at all but the promos running along side them are amazing!


----------



## Cowboykush (Mar 6, 2014)

Hazeman is sold out of alot of their beans,any suggestions on their beans in stock? thanks also Urban for the newsletter last i recevived was feb


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 6, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Oh no there's a bunch more those just the ones I'm interested in.
> Git some hazeman, g13, th, paradise a whole bunxh



Where is the Gage love WbW?


----------



## spunion (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah I wanted to hold off, but Cornbread (RD), Lemon Stomper (Hazeman), and Mastodon Kush (ET) were all pretty high on my list.

Gonna have to place an order.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2014)

Dr Green Fang said:


> I'm making a good $200 purchase tomorrow.. have been waiting since Tuesday, when I saw the b-day promo. Thanks for the update Wyte, didn't know there was a newsletter that gave a heads of up of up and coming promos. Nifty.


Yeah make a account on the tude and sign up for the newsletter. 
Now to choose between which promos to go for


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 6, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah make a account on the tude and sign up for the newsletter.
> Now to choose between which promos to go for


Bodhi for me. White Lotus seems nice. Been itching to run blood orange.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2014)

I think I gotta go with Karma's Biker Kush v2.0, every other time i've gone to order it they have been out, it's in stock with a decent promo. Maybe RD will have a nice 4/20 promo on.


----------



## Cowboykush (Mar 6, 2014)

Does Attidude have a new discount code or is it still 420? thanks in advance


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2014)

Cowboykush said:


> Does Attidude have a new discount code or is it still 420? thanks in advance


Ordered last month and used 420.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 6, 2014)

I hope the UFOs change when it drops


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 7, 2014)

Annnnd they didn't, got my order in anyway.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 7, 2014)

Checkout process is broken.


----------



## randybishop (Mar 7, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Checkout process is broken.


Same here, error when trying to place order.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 7, 2014)

Working now...


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 7, 2014)

same here... keep getting a mysq error... tried several times finally checked out and boom another error!!! fortunately i got the email confirmation saying it went through...


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 7, 2014)

i'm not to crazy with the fem ufo freebies... i probably should have went regular this round...to late to change...


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 7, 2014)

taipanspunk said:


> i'm not to crazy with the fem ufo freebies... i probably should have went regular this round...to late to change...


Powerkush seems alright. They prob change if you email them. 

I went for the bodhi promo!


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 7, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Powerkush seems alright. They prob change if you email them.
> 
> I went for the bodhi promo!


LOL before i could send the email; i just received processed order with tracking number (they work fast)... 

errr phone lines busy


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2014)

Got mine in as well, it took two tries but it went though. I got two emails from Sagepay saying my first transaction went through but it's not listed on attitudes site so I think I'm good. Now I can't wait for them to get here. Won't be run for a while but still


----------



## OldPork (Mar 7, 2014)

spunion said:


> I would grab a few small packs to hit the minimum, but I finally got my first order from them after spending 10 days in LA customs. Needless to say I didn't get my seeds. I'll have to wait and see if they're actually able to get seeds to me before spending more money on their site.


If you spent the extra money to get the guarantee, you'll get your seeds reshipped.


----------



## OldPork (Mar 7, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Got mine in as well, it took two tries but it went though. I got two emails from Sagepay saying my first transaction went through but it's not listed on attitudes site so I think I'm good. Now I can't wait for them to get here. Won't be run for a while but still


Same thing happened with me bro (double email). I was ordering as soon as they opened the promo, but I think we're golden.


----------



## petlar (Mar 7, 2014)

just had a bloody nightmare ordering gone threw now but ive been charged twice


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 7, 2014)

I tried ordering right when it went live and no go... took 45 minutes and 50 clicks to go through. 

I only got one sage payment email.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 7, 2014)

taipanspunk said:


> LOL before i could send the email; i just received processed order with tracking number (they work fast)...
> 
> errr phone lines busy


Called and changed to regs. I want more of the Jack to find best pheno.


----------



## Bellas (Mar 7, 2014)

Just placed my order. Should have gotten up earlier as I see some seeds are sold out already.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Called and changed to regs. I want more of the Jack to find best pheno.


Same, I've got almost a half pack of jack for ordering other seeds  Not bad at all.


----------



## randybishop (Mar 7, 2014)

18 seeds for $75, that is an 'effin deal!!!


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 7, 2014)

I got 54 seeds for $178...


----------



## kindnug (Mar 7, 2014)

Clankie said:


> CBD rich =/= CBD only. Good Medicine's high CBD pheno's are more on a 1:1 ratio. More heady than the Harlequin clone. The best good medicine phenos seem to clock in at around 10% THC and 10% CBD. Have you ever tried extracts made from 1:1 ratio plants? They are absolutely insane.


I suspect I would've had a better impression if I had smoked a 1:1 ratio.

I smoked the Harlequin clone and it doesn't give me the type of high I'm after.
Harlequin had a good taste, but I need some THC!
Does AC/DC clone have 1:1 ratio? I think I've seen it in my local disp.

Never had extract from a high cbd(or 1:1 ratio) plant, I'm sure it would be more potent than the flowers.


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Mar 7, 2014)

I ordered some from attitude. I didnt see the extra promo seeds in my order though... where they all gone then?


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 7, 2014)

@John: I just placed my order and they were all in there.. not sure mate.


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Mar 7, 2014)

JohnDoeOntario said:


> I ordered some from attitude. I didnt see the extra promo seeds in my order though... where they all gone then?


maybe you didnt have enough to be able to qualify for the extras?


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Mar 7, 2014)

I spent 56 gbp, 100$ canadian

Edit-found them, im an idoit


----------



## NorthofEngland (Mar 7, 2014)

I've ordered 10 T H Seeds Fem Critical Hog £40.99
minus £4.10 discount
and £4.50 postage
£41.39
and I'm getting:
the 10 T H Seeds FEM Critical Hog,

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #1 CH9 Female Seeds Super Haze
Quantity: 1


Product: FEMINIZED UFO #2 CH9 Female Seeds Herijuana Jack 33
Quantity: 1

Product: Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack
Quantity: 1


Product: DNA Genetics Seeds Tangilope
Quantity: 1

Product: T H Seeds Critical HOG
Quantity: 1

Product: Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose
Quantity: 1

Product: Dinafem Seeds Cheese
Quantity: 1

Product: G13 Labs Seeds Cinderella 99
Quantity: 1

Product: Cali Connection Seeds Girl Scout Cookies
Quantity: 2

Product: Emerald Triangle Seeds OG Critical
Quantity: 2

Product: Strain Hunters Seedbank Seeds Flowerbomb Kush
Quantity: 1

Product: T H Seeds AUTO Critical HOG
Quantity: 2

Product: T H Seeds AUTO Northern HOG
Quantity: 2

17 Free Seeds
and I want to try nearly all of them.


----------



## randybishop (Mar 7, 2014)

cannacole said:


> i got 54 seeds for $178...


holy crap!! What did you get?


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 7, 2014)

NorthofEngland said:


> I've ordered 10 T H Seeds Fem Critical Hog £40.99
> I'm getting:
> the 10 T H Seeds FEM Critical Hog,



You didn't happen to read ANYthing I wrote eh? I wish you luck with the Critical HOG sir


----------



## Commander Strax (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm in.......


----------



## NorthofEngland (Mar 7, 2014)

Dr Green Fang said:


> You didn't happen to read ANYthing I wrote eh? I wish you luck with the Critical HOG sir


I've read a few people say they don't rate them
and a few who say they do.
But top marks for confidence
(Do complete strangers normally follow the suggestions you make?)


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 7, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/803315-attitude-birthday-4.html#post10278581


> Ok, my turn. (I know.. low posts, I'm a nobody.. but here goes)
> 
> My experience with Critical HOG. Grows like tobacco / Corn as it's a straight up shooter with all its arms. Bought a pack of 5 last year, ran 3 in hydro (DWC/Drip/Under Current) with Jungle Juice nutes, and 2 in coco in 3 gal pots with Dutch Masters Gold nutes. Ran them for 8 weeks in one tent and 9 weeks in the other. 1 round of topping and LST with super cropping heading into flower. My results? Good yields, and smelled nice for the "scratch n sniff" on the sugar leaf. That's it...... The trimming was an absolute biznitch (aka pain), and the taste and structure of the bud was some of the worst I had ever had. Both tents came out the exact same, as far as taste and potency. Not very potent at all.
> 
> ...


Do they? No.. but we're on a marijuana forum in which people talk about experience of certain strains and how they did what they did etc. Do I have to know you for you to at least consider? 

I do have to admit, I came off a bit "my poop doesn't stink" when I posted how I did, I just happened to throw up in my mouth a little bit when I read how much Critical Hog you were getting. Sorry about coming off like a jerk :/ I just have a massive disdain for that strain. I have journals that depict the journey along the way, on another forum. If you want more details, I can PM you the link.


----------



## Commander Strax (Mar 7, 2014)

I think the site crashed


----------



## NorthofEngland (Mar 7, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well I don't think they are horrible but the r.d. promo makes the b day promo that much better


There's also a T H Seeds promo ( when buying any T H Seeds)
and a UFO CH9 promo (when buying anything!)

Critical Hog is perfect for a commercial grower
who values yield over potency.
It's a 'one size fits all' market, where I am.
28g of average hydro and 28g of amazing hydro bring the same price.

And post #25 (of this thread) has some guy who thinks
Critical Hog is one of his all time favourites....
and I think he had more than 18 posts contributed,
when he stated his opinion.

EDIT
Brutal honesty....
The T H Seeds advertisement, on the Attitude website,
had me sold from the first time I saw it....!
IT'S A AWESOME FEW MINUTES OF MEGA-COLA MADNESS!

*GREEN HOUSE SEEDS - KALASHNIKOVA
*I dislike the characters who from G H Seeds.
Their self publicizing gimmicks and that Arjan - who sometimes dresses like a hippy, sometimes like a Commando
and sometimes like a Successful Entrepreneur - reminds me of a shallow rap video James Bond/Gangsta Teenagers fantasy!
Most strains are advertised at 450 - 550g per m2.
KALISHNIKOVA is advertised at 750g/m2 

Surely that's an exaggeration...?


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 7, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> I think the site crashed



Yes indeed, it did lol!


----------



## DustyNugs (Mar 7, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> I think the site crashed


Yeah, I tried looking a minute ago to see what was left and it won't load... Damn Tude, probably stacking the cash this weekend.


----------



## mrCRC420 (Mar 7, 2014)

You guys.... Get off Tude's page. You're overloading it and it's MY turn to order some beans.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 7, 2014)

I got 25 seeds for $106 and that includes shipping with the guarantee.


----------



## NorthofEngland (Mar 7, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> I think the site crashed


I think you're right....
When I made my order, twice my card was rejected.
3rd time accepted.

I check my e-mails and ALL THREE have gone through!

I phone ATTITUDE
and explain.
They send me a 2nd promo pack for the inconvenience.

I try to negotiate for some Critical + and Darkstar.....
They were unreceptive to my suggestion.

THE CUSTOMER IS ALWAYS RIGHT, GODDAMMIT!
GIMME MORE FREE SEEDS....
IT'S LIKE AN ADDICTION!!!!


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 7, 2014)

picked up some sin and tga beans..
worked for me...


----------



## NorthofEngland (Mar 7, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> picked up some sin and tga beans..
> worked for me...


QUIZOKING
I'm harvesting this weekend
That means the trim will be available for my FIRST EVER EXTRACTION!!!!!!
So I'd appreciate it if you talked me through your choice of first timers method
(BHO is the one I'd like the most....).

Are you up for walking me through it all....???


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 7, 2014)

Damn you guys, I tried to fake you all out but it didn't work. I can't even enter the site lol!


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 7, 2014)

randybishop said:


> holy crap!! What did you get?


Sorry 53.

11 Packs:
Blood Orange
White Lotus
Free AC/DC

4 UFO Regular Freebies (2 seeds each)

12 Bday Promo Seeds


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyone else do bodhi promo and see in order confirmation quantity 22 for AC/DC?


----------



## DustyNugs (Mar 7, 2014)

Tude's back up and they've got a GGG crazy deal time

Of course the damn Bodhi promo is gone...


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 7, 2014)

WOW! I got a shit ton of seeds this run through! I went with Loud seeds Headband and got 2 reg of afgooey x og kush along with the list of specials. I only got 2 of the regular ufo offers but white lavander and gigabud sound fun!

5 bucks a seed aint bad!


----------



## HazeHeaven (Mar 7, 2014)

I got up on Conny's new Lemon n Lime Jones. Looks like a great sativa hybrid. I'm going to run a sativa centric side of the garden with Lemon/Lime Jones, Ace's Panama, Jack Herer, C99, and Snowhigh's Golden Lei along with indicas/hybrids DNA's Kosher Kush, Tangielope, and Secret Sour, Sin City's Blue Power, and Bodhi's SSDD. Maybe some Cookies in there too but I'll be pushed to try fit that in.


----------



## NorthofEngland (Mar 7, 2014)

HazeHeaven said:


> I got up on Conny's new Lemon n Lime Jones. Looks like a great sativa hybrid. I'm going to run a sativa centric side of the garden with Lemon/Lime Jones, Ace's Panama, Jack Herer, C99, and Snowhigh's Golden Lei along with indicas/hybrids DNA's Kosher Kush, Tangielope, and Secret Sour, Sin City's Blue Power, and Bodhi's SSDD. Maybe some Cookies in there too but I'll be pushed to try fit that in.


Sativa Centric Side.... (Centric mean CENTRAL)
You're running a Sativa-phillic side.

Keep the forum posted on average flower periods
in fact on total grow time
compared with the [more usual] indica doms.????


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2014)

Had to find out what that Road Kill Unicorn was all about..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2014)

blowincherrypie said:


> Had to find out what that Road Kill Unicorn was all about..


My friend was a tester for that cross. The smell alone had me not liking it. Smelled like soap!! No gpod.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 7, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> My friend was a tester for that cross. The smell alone had me not liking it. Smelled like soap!! No gpod.



Shhhhhh!!!! dont throw him bad vibes!!!! he has different kids maybe his wont be so ugly!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2014)

Hmmm.. wonder why they wouldn't put something like that in the description.. With an undertone of the finest of Ivory soaps..

Edit: some of the threads over at bbay have had me waiting for this promo to give it a run.. I don't usually run regs either.. Hope I find something nice


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 7, 2014)

NorthofEngland said:


> I've read a few people say they don't rate them
> and a few who say they do.
> But top marks for confidence
> (Do complete strangers normally follow the suggestions you make?)


Since he has nothing to gain it would make sense that his information has a good chance of being correct..ill add to it, as I said on page one that bean was a freebie a while back as well and was the only bean of fifteen that didn't germ...hope you have good luck with it though


----------



## SupraSPL (Mar 7, 2014)

$125 - 32 beans. Starkiller. Don't forget 420 coupon code.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 7, 2014)

how much does 420 give

i used rollitup for 10%


----------



## amgprb (Mar 7, 2014)

I got in on the sale in the AM.... Just went and checked it out again, and thay have added more promos! Plus, I ordered some delicious beans this morning and now they r like $20 cheaper a pack! 

Damn, now im thinkin about placing a 2nd order! Mmmmm, just think bout all them freebies!!!


----------



## randybishop (Mar 7, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Sorry 53.
> 
> 11 Packs:
> Blood Orange
> ...


Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 7, 2014)

kermit2692 said:


> Since he has nothing to gain it would make sense that his information has a good chance of being correct..ill add to it, as I said on page one that bean was a freebie a while back as well and was the only bean of fifteen that didn't germ...hope you have good luck with it though



For all that is human and understanding, THANK you! Some sense!


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 7, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> how much does 420 give
> 
> i used rollitup for 10%


also ten...amg what strain dropped twenty bucks in price?! Just calling it like I see it fang np


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 7, 2014)

After the site crashed, Attitude started a 20% off Delicious Seeds, Samsara, and World Of Seeds. 

Ironic, I bought a 5 pack of Delicious Seeds - Cotton Candy before the crash. Dang! lol


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 7, 2014)

Ooh ok..I may have considered calling and asking then to match it but either way good choice I ran one, was worth running


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 7, 2014)

I ran one, got 7.6 OZ's from it, and ran 2 clones of it, still waiting the results of those. I'm extremely impressed with it.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 7, 2014)

Damn not bad at all how long veg, light power, co2, nute line, dirt, training...lol jw I pulled like 2 something but it was me teaching a buddy and he was tending to it day to day so not sure what I can pull with my new setup...that was on a Chinese junk 600w with no training past a little pull so not unhappy with it at all


----------



## Nuikala (Mar 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I don't know, just doesn't seem too appealing to me personally. The Delicious and possible g 13 could be fun, but that is about it in my opinion. Nice amount of beans though. I have shit ton of singles already to go through.
> 
> eta I already grew out critical hog, never again. She/he was medicore, seeded late and had micro beans in select branches


I just cropped out a critical hog. I must have got a crap pheno, it was very leafy. Smells great tho and covered in crystals. I picked it at 73 days flowering and it could have gone 2 MORE WEEKS easily. I was tired of waiting for it to finish and it got me about a zip and a bit total. My pink kush of the same size gave me 2 zips of dank in a week less time.


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 7, 2014)

kermit2692 said:


> Damn not bad at all how long veg, light power, co2, nute line, dirt, training...lol jw I pulled like 2 something but it was me teaching a buddy and he was tending to it day to day so not sure what I can pull with my new setup...that was on a Chinese junk 600w with no training past a little pull so not unhappy with it at all


I vegged for 6 weeks or so I believe. I'd have to read back in my journal... No CO2. In my 4x4 tent with 3 others in there (3 Critical HOG as a matter of fact). Using two 600W HPS lights, in glass enclosed hoods, with Galaxy digital ballasts. Hydro (DWC/Drip/Under Current) with Jungle Juice (3 part) nutes, Cal-Mag, Hygrozyme, Botanicare Pure Blend Tea, Bloombastic, H202, Thrive Alive (Course all at different stages, mind you). As for training, I did 1 round of FIMing, with successful quad top, and major LST + Super Cropping. As for the Critical HOG next to it, I got 3 Oz's on two and 5 Oz's one one. 

The taste and smell of the Cotton Candy are surely unique and top notch... for me.  



Nuikala said:


> I just cropped out a critical hog. I must have got a crap pheno, it was very leafy. Smells great tho and covered in crystals. I picked it at 73 days flowering and it could have gone 2 MORE WEEKS easily. I was tired of waiting for it to finish and it got me about a zip and a bit total. My pink kush of the same size gave me 2 zips of dank in a week less time.


Yeah, I had 2 phenos out of my 5 plants (ran another 2 Crit Hog in another tent, another nute line, lots of things different, exact same results). But of the 2 phenos, I had 4 of one kind and 1 of the other. The 1 kind was not too leafy, per say... but the other 4 were some of the leafiest things I've ever dealt with, making the trimming a living nightmare! The smell? Amazing! ...till it dried. I have great drying and curing methods, and this stuff was mid grade level at best after a 10 day dry and 2 month cure. All along the way, tasting horrible. 

Maybe I got 5 bad ones and am unlucky. I know that I do have a good grasp of what I'm doing, and along side the Critical HOG, I had 1 Cotton Candy, 1 Sage N' Sour and 2 Acapulco Gold's finish up in the same environments, coming out absolutely wonderful. The Sage N Sour is another one I highly suggest! It was another freebie I got.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 8, 2014)

I might have to try a hydro run just to know if its better, I know people say growth is faster..


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 8, 2014)

I did the switch, and will never go back


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 8, 2014)

So I think the concensus is Critical hog isn't very impressive. I certainly have been holding back on running anything else after that. Even though I do love MK Ultra. 

I held back this month, figure there will be more specials next on the 420 special and beans man should have something else ad well. Most things I'd have wanted were not there.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 8, 2014)

ive never bought seeds online and only run landrace sativas.. for me it was a pretty decent selection, im pretty excited


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 9, 2014)

Anyone else order change to dispatch and still unable to track? Usually by now It's in Royal Mail system.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 9, 2014)

It's the weekend. It should updated tomorrow. But yeah mines have changed as well


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 9, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It's the weekend. It should updated tomorrow. But yeah mines have changed as well


I bet. Last order they even replied on Saturday... guess they taking a break from Friday.


----------



## endpro (Mar 9, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Anyone else order change to dispatch and still unable to track? Usually by now It's in Royal Mail system.


 The RMS maynot have scanned it in yet, I would look again on mon.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 9, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Anyone else order change to dispatch and still unable to track? Usually by now It's in Royal Mail system.


i ordered on fri. and it said pending.

on sat. it had changed to processing/packing. then a little later it changed to dispatched.

if anyone is wondering why it isn't in their mailbox yet. it is sitting in a box with everyone elses package awaiting to be passed off to the post office. 

you can not track it yet because the post office doesn't have it yet. i hope you can handle the stress when if it doesn't update for a week and it still says "origin post is preparing shipment".

they have answered emails on sat. but they had an error message at sagepay checkout that may have flooded their email with parranoid customers.


----------



## mrCRC420 (Mar 9, 2014)

I apologize if this has already been discussed -- just quote it back for me.

Swerve was outed by Cali Connection for having the Fortune Cookie pheno and not the Thin Mints pheno; in like '09, now it's 2014. Cali Connect is sending us two REGULAR girl scout cookies and they are very clear that it is the Thin Mints pheno; but should I believe that?. Now, I only care b/c I've read that the Thin Mints is much better than Fortune Cookies -- and I like to know what I'm actually growing when possible. SO. Which do you think we are getting in this promo? (I hope this made at least a little sense).


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Mar 9, 2014)

mrCRC420 said:


> I apologize if this has already been discussed -- just quote it back for me.
> 
> Swerve was outed by Cali Connection for having the Fortune Cookie pheno and not the Thin Mints pheno; in like '09, now it's 2014. Cali Connect is sending us two REGULAR girl scout cookies and they are very clear that it is the Thin Mints pheno; but should I believe that?. Now, I only care b/c I've read that the Thin Mints is much better than Fortune Cookies -- and I like to know what I'm actually growing when possible. SO. Which do you think we are getting in this promo? (I hope this made at least a little sense).


IMO you won't know what you're getting from Cali Connection until you grow it. I ran La Affie which swerve latter admitted was fake. Now I'm running his Chem 91 which doesn't look like the pictures I've seen of real skVA nor does it smell like a chem plant. Just grow it and hope for the best.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 9, 2014)

mrCRC420 said:


> I apologize if this has already been discussed -- just quote it back for me.
> 
> Swerve was outed by Cali Connection for having the Fortune Cookie pheno and not the Thin Mints pheno; in like '09, now it's 2014. Cali Connect is sending us two REGULAR girl scout cookies and they are very clear that it is the Thin Mints pheno; but should I believe that?. Now, I only care b/c I've read that the Thin Mints is much better than Fortune Cookies -- and I like to know what I'm actually growing when possible. SO. Which do you think we are getting in this promo? (I hope this made at least a little sense).


LOL I think you're getting a cannabis seed.. If I were to guess, 99% of people who think they have smoked GSC (or gotten clones for $20 lol) were actually getting something entirely different.


----------



## Stu2000 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ordered Friday, received Saturday, only 24 hours soak and all have popped.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 9, 2014)

Stu2000 said:


> Ordered Friday, received Saturday, only 24 hours soak and all have popped.


Huh did you go to the tude and pick it up? 1 day delivery even in the u.k. that's fast!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 9, 2014)

blowincherrypie said:


> LOL I think you're getting a cannabis seed.. If I were to guess, 99% of people who think they have smoked GSC (or gotten clones for $20 lol) were actually getting something entirely different.


Whatever I smoked that was labled gsc was bomb and willing to try some beans to get something similar if that is even possible


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 9, 2014)

Stu2000 said:


> Ordered Friday, received Saturday, only 24 hours soak and all have popped.


Move along 
Trolllll...obviously BS


----------



## theexpress (Mar 9, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Whatever I smoked that was labled gsc was bomb and willing to try some beans to get something similar if that is even possible


 I have a lone and viable bean I have to assume is feminized of the real cut of gsc.... I saving it for a special accasiann..


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 9, 2014)

Stu2000 said:


> Ordered Friday, received Saturday, only 24 hours soak and all have popped.


Nice, mine was faster. I ordered Friday, got em the day before. All had cracked by the time I ordered.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 9, 2014)

Dude I just popped all 20 of my beans into my ass and tomorrow they will grow out my mouth!


----------



## OldPork (Mar 10, 2014)

Bellas said:


> Just placed my order. Should have gotten up earlier as I see some seeds are sold out already.


That sucks...Happened to me last time with some Jamaican OG freebies, but this time I had my finger on the trigger early. I actually doubled down with 2 separate orders.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 10, 2014)

Tracking finally!


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 10, 2014)

I expect my tracking to show up anytime in that case


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 10, 2014)

They still haven't replied confirming they changed my ufo freebies to regs.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 10, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> They still haven't replied confirming they changed my ufo freebies to regs.


I've had that happen to me and they said they would get them on my next order. I don't think I ever seen them. I did get the fems, which are still sitting somewhere lol. I don't got any beef with fems the strains were not my cup of tea at the time, it was my first order and didn't realize you could change to regs until after I ordered


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 10, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I've had that happen to me and they said they would get them on my next order. I don't think I ever seen them. I did get the fems, which are still sitting somewhere lol. I don't got any beef with fems the strains were not my cup of tea at the time, it was my first order and didn't realize you could change to regs until after I ordered


I called an hour after I ordered and she said no problem... with the outage I emailed just to make sure but imagine they were wicked swamped. I only care about the Jack Herer freebies because I running 2 as we speak. 

Can't wait for the Bodhi seeds!


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 10, 2014)

Damn, so the freebies after the crash were better?


----------



## MiKron (Mar 10, 2014)

My glitched out fixed order was shipped to the wrong address and they sent me fems not regs on the remade invoice >_<. I hope they can help me out and hope I didn't lose out on 300$


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 10, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> Damn, so the freebies after the crash were better?


No I didn't look at regs and noticed I wanted them more than fems.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 10, 2014)

I placed my first order w the tude, Friday 200pm UK time. I received an email an hour later saying "processing/packing". The status has not changed yet. 

Is this anything i should b worried about? Has anyone elses order from Friday been dispatched yet?

Im not bitching, im just curious!


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 10, 2014)

thats what mine says
i wouldnt worry


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 10, 2014)

amgprb said:


> I placed my first order w the tude, Friday 200pm UK time. I received an email an hour later saying "processing/packing". The status has not changed yet.
> 
> Is this anything i should b worried about? Has anyone elses order from Friday been dispatched yet?
> 
> Im not bitching, im just curious!


Mine changed to dispatched Friday but didn't make to post office until today.

Also they are just replying to emails from Friday early morning now...


----------



## petlar (Mar 10, 2014)

guys how about this for a service. i placed an order at the attitude on friday recieved them saturday but noticed that the
payment had come of my account twice so i emailed them sunday and ive just checked my account online and they have
credited my account allready. 
absolutely fantastic service thanks attitude.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok, thanks for replying. I usually order from Herbies & Breeders Boutique. I guess i am just spoiled as both companies ship same day as I order. Didnt know if maybe my order was lost in the 1000's of orders they got over the weekend!

Im in no rush for the beans, I have quite a few in my collection! Lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 10, 2014)

mrblu said:


> yeh i want c99 and green crack and the GSC


I've been hearing alot about the C-99...


----------



## Drug (Mar 10, 2014)

I just made an order and this is what i got. I cant wait to get them and get them going in my new setup!


CH9 Female Seeds Humboldt
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
CH93110
1​$77.13​
FEMINIZED UFO #1 G13 Labs Seeds Gigabud

FEMINIZED UFO #1
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
FEMINIZED UFO #2 G13 Labs Seeds White Lavender

FEMINIZED UFO #2
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
DNA Genetics Seeds Tangilope

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
T H Seeds Critical HOG

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Dinafem Seeds Cheese

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
G13 Labs Seeds Cinderella 99

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Cali Connection Seeds Girl Scout Cookies

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
2​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Emerald Triangle Seeds OG Critical

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
2​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Strain Hunters Seedbank Seeds Flowerbomb Kush

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
CH9 Female Seeds Herijuana Jack 33

CH9A149
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
CH9 Female Seeds Super Haze

CH9C149
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
$77.13​Subtotal
- $7.71​Voucher code
$28.48​Shipping cost
$97.89​GRAND TOTAL


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 10, 2014)

updated it's at the mail center 

now says it's on its way


----------



## tkowitha123 (Mar 10, 2014)

So if my order get's confiscated at customs will they re-ship the birthday freebies as well as my order? I paid for gaurenteed shipping.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 11, 2014)

tkowitha123 said:


> So if my order get's confiscated at customs will they re-ship the birthday freebies as well as my order? I paid for gaurenteed shipping.


They should. It's part of the order included in the guarantee


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 11, 2014)

Tracking is up... yay


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Mar 11, 2014)

Tangielope looks like a DUD !! Tiny!! And 1 of the Girl Scout cookies seeds looks dead ,, but hey ho!! Got my cannatonic ., n plus the dinafem cheese will b good n hopefull the SBR


----------



## Cowboykush (Mar 11, 2014)

Anybody elses order still sayin awaiting payment? Placed mine Fri morning money cleared same day....


----------



## mrclean787 (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks like they may just be backed up as I placed mine on Saturday and although my payment was processed the same day and my order status changed to processed/packaged as well there still has been no update  hopefully I will get the email confirming shipment soon as I'm anxious to get all my seeds!!


----------



## Cowboykush (Mar 11, 2014)

Could be, ive just never saw it say awaiting payment before..


----------



## randybishop (Mar 11, 2014)

HASHMAN 777 said:


> Tangielope looks like a DUD !! Tiny!! And 1 of the Girl Scout cookies seeds looks dead ,, but hey ho!! Got my cannatonic ., n plus the dinafem cheese will b good n hopefull the SBR


You got your seeds already??


----------



## Wakin Bacon (Mar 12, 2014)

Cowboykush said:


> Could be, ive just never saw it say awaiting payment before..


That's what mine says right now, too. It's been that way since Friday morning and the money didn't cleared my account until Monday. I emailed their help desk yesterday so I am waiting for a response at the moment. Any changes to your status yet?


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes m8 they came yesterday with Rare DAnkness mug,,


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 12, 2014)

mine said dispatched mid morning...
royal mail had it around 3-4


----------



## mrCRC420 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mine is ready to be "despatched" overseas - fucking excited. About the Tangilope (which I'm so amped for), some of the seeds will be small, some won't... As long as it looks mature I'll be happy; I've germed some real small seeds... I love that we're getting some Regular seeds in the mix as well. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Cowboykush (Mar 12, 2014)

Wakin Bacon said:


> That's what mine says right now, too. It's been that way since Friday morning and the money didn't cleared my account until Monday. I emailed their help desk yesterday so I am waiting for a response at the moment. Any changes to your status yet?


No,its still the same.I sent another email today still no response...Ive never had a problem with Addt before so im hoping it changes tomorrow...


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Mar 12, 2014)

Its looks Mature just really small ,,, never had a seed that small b4 the catract kush pic n mix i got looks a real pearler,, the tangilope Was what got me to order got HIGH Hopes for this 1  !!!!


----------



## herbshuttles (Mar 12, 2014)

im too slow on the draw and totally missed this ... drats


----------



## Wakin Bacon (Mar 13, 2014)

Cowboykush said:


> No,its still the same.I sent another email today still no response...Ive never had a problem with Addt before so im hoping it changes tomorrow...


Same here, no change. Tomorrow will be one week of "awaiting payment." Never had a problem with them before either, but I think that they see our emails and think that we are being impatient and ignore it. I only think this because that's pretty much what it says they will do on the bottom of the automated order confirmation email they sent me. They can/will ignore your emails if they think it's not their fault and they could very well just not send you your seeds if you complain to much. Looks like I am gonna buy me a calling card and give ole Attitude a call today. I figure a week is long enough to let them figure shit out. I'll check back in when I get some answers in case any others have this problem in the future.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 13, 2014)

I know at one point, they were having a problem with Sage Pay last Friday. It took me 3 or 4 trys to get my order to go through.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 13, 2014)

Would be super awesome if my order would get into the country. At this rate I won't see it this week.


----------



## Wakin Bacon (Mar 13, 2014)

Talk about weird! Just got an order status update email from Attitude about 5 minutes after my above post and the goods are will be on their way in 3-5 business days. Even had a little note for the customer explaining that they are busy and that they switched my seeds out with jelly beans for being impatient. lol, j/k on that last part. Best of luck to everyone waiting on an order!


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 13, 2014)

Mine made it to the states yesterday. Now time to wait for shitty USPS.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't know what gives, usually when it says on it's way from the UK it's here the next day, it's said this since Monday, I hope the damn thing didn't get lost. Stuff usually gets processed at 1-6am, and it's still not updated. If it's not in the country by Friday I'm going to be contacting attitude, none of my other orders have done this. Royalmails says it's departed for Canada.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Mar 13, 2014)

I got the "Dispatched" email last saturday I believe but there was no tracking info like usual and I have received nothing since.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 13, 2014)

go to their site and login go to your account page and order history your tracking # is found on the order page. I have also had them not email me the tracking # before. I think 2 orders ago.


----------



## 420God (Mar 13, 2014)

My order's been sitting in Chicago for 2 days. Wonder if it'll make it through. 

Glad I got the guaranteed.


----------



## drudigger (Mar 13, 2014)

Mine just got the infamous 

Processed Through Sort Facility 
 ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)


Hopefully it gets passed with no problems, i really want to try that tangilope


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 13, 2014)

drudigger said:


> Mine just got the infamous
> 
> Processed Through Sort Facility
> ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)
> ...


I have a package from Cannazon and Attitude that both say that... Cannazon has said that since the 7th. 

"Processed through" should mean it got through customs and is with USPS for delivery, right?


----------



## drudigger (Mar 13, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> I have a package from Cannazon and Attitude that both say that... Cannazon has said that since the 7th.
> 
> "Processed through" should mean it got through customs and is with USPS for delivery, right?


i get mixed information about that topic, some say it means it got through and its on the way, others say until it says it departed from that location its still there. So i don't know if its still there or not, but what i do know is that usps tracking is garbage for stuff from overseas and i always have the stuff on my doorstep before the site even updates that it reached my town.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 13, 2014)

I bet my shit got grabbed by customs. My last order changed tracking like 24 hours after it said processed through...

Around 80 beans gone.


----------



## drudigger (Mar 13, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> I bet my shit got grabbed by customs. My last order changed tracking like 24 hours after it said processed through...
> 
> Around 80 beans gone.


dam man hopefully that's not the case, did you get any discrete shipping options? like the shirt or mug. if i spend more than 90$ on seeds and that got grabbed i would be pissed but 80 must of cost a shit ton. Ill cross my fingers for you


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 13, 2014)

Attitude $178 and Cannazon $110.

Both I chose discreet Cannazon doesn't have an option. Attitude I paid for guarantee but no goodie.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 13, 2014)

Anyone have an estimation of how long it should say origin post is preparing shipment..because when I check royal mail they say it's already been passed off..just a little weary lately though I know the tracking on these orders is usually late for me anyway


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> I have a package from Cannazon and Attitude that both say that... Cannazon has said that since the 7th.
> 
> "Processed through" should mean it got through customs and is with USPS for delivery, right?


Don't give up hope just yet. I had a package of seeds sitting in Chicago since Novemer 8'th that said "processed through sort facility" the entire time. I had given up hope on them long ago, but thought it was strange that I never even got the green taped package. No package ever came .... until last week. 4 months later I received the friggin package with the seeds and freebies all in there. I am stumped as to what could have happened, but I got my beans so all is good.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Don't give up hope just yet. I had a package of seeds sitting in Chicago since Novemer 8'th that said "processed through sort facility" the entire time. I had given up hope on them long ago, but thought it was strange that I never even got the green taped package. No package ever came .... until last week. 4 months later I received the friggin package with the seeds and freebies all in there. I am stumped as to what could have happened, but I got my beans so all is good.


Damn... last order came so fast without guaranteed shipping. Did tude offer to ship a replacement?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok, when I track through royalmail on my phone it says on it's way to USA, when I track on my PC it says on it's way to Canada. If it's going to the US then I get to deal with double customs? that should be fun.

Neither USPS or Canadapost has any update on the tracking and it's been this way since Monday, if memory serves. I've never had Royalmails website do that on my phone before. I don't know why it would do that. But like I said above if it's not in Canadapost's hands tomorrow I am going to contact attitude and see if maybe they can get some light shed on what might be going on. Have a feeling my package is lost, I've double checked my shipping information on their site and it's all accurate. I don't know what would be causing this kind of delay. I've always had my packages quickly or not at all.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Damn... last order came so fast without guaranteed shipping. Did tude offer to ship a replacement?


It wasn't through attitude, it was highlife seedbank. He offered to replace them but the seeds that I wanted replaced were out of stock by the time that he agreed that the original package would not be making it to me, so I decided to wait on a re-stock. I almost shit my pants when I checked the mail and saw them sitting in there with the package post marked November 6'th.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> It wasn't through attitude, it was highlife seedbank. He offered to replace them but the seeds that I wanted replaced were out of stock by the time that he agreed that the original package would not be making it to me, so I decided to wait on a re-stock. I almost shit my pants when I checked the mail and saw them sitting in there with the package post marked November 6'th.


It makes them arriving that much better! Not like it matters because my rooms are full but really want to start the Bodhi AC/DC x Good Medicine. 

By the way I changed my whole setup to organic because of reading your posts. Bagged tga super soil and water... it's a start. Hopefully one day I can source everything locally.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> It makes them arriving that much better! Not like it matters because my rooms are full but really want to start the Bodhi AC/DC x Good Medicine.
> 
> By the way I changed my whole setup to organic because of reading your posts. Bagged tga super soil and water... it's a start. Hopefully one day I can source everything locally.


Great! I've seen some really good results from the TGA soil. Let me know if you start a thread ..... I'd love to check it out


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Great! I've seen some really good results from the TGA soil. Let me know if you start a thread ..... I'd love to check it out


One day I'll follow through with a journal. Here's my mainlined ladies:


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Ok, when I track through royalmail on my phone it says on it's way to USA, when I track on my PC it says on it's way to Canada. If it's going to the US then I get to deal with double customs? that should be fun.
> 
> Neither USPS or Canadapost has any update on the tracking and it's been this way since Monday, if memory serves. I've never had Royalmails website do that on my phone before. I don't know why it would do that. But like I said above if it's not in Canadapost's hands tomorrow I am going to contact attitude and see if maybe they can get some light shed on what might be going on. Have a feeling my package is lost, I've double checked my shipping information on their site and it's all accurate. I don't know what would be causing this kind of delay. I've always had my packages quickly or not at all.


ok but what it's been five six days...people like you contacting them for this stuff is the reason they get all bogged down and probably pissed..give it more time they don't know any better than you do where that package is or why


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 13, 2014)

And other people are asking questions here you two should take your conversation private


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2014)

Hearing all this I just checked my tracking and it should be delivered tomorrow. That's fast and already looking at another order


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2014)

kermit2692 said:


> And other people are asking questions here you two should take your conversation private


Right, we wouldn't want to clutter up an Attitude birthday promo thread that's already over.....


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 13, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hearing all this I just checked my tracking and it should be delivered tomorrow. That's fast and already looking at another order


*wyte sorry if this came off as pushy.

Should meaning it changed from processed through nyc isc? 

Looked at old tracking and it shows departed after processing.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 13, 2014)

I think the best thing to learn cannacole is some patience. Second thing to learn would be respect, as others are interested in the actual seeds and what they will achieve rather than if you get your package on time. Sorry if you feel I am being selfish but in my opinion... no one really gives a hoot about you waiting on your beans we all are live with it and take it up with attitude if you have a problem.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 13, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> I think the best thing to learn cannacole is some patience. Second thing to learn would be respect, as others are interested in the actual seeds and what they will achieve rather than if you get your package on time. Sorry if you feel I am being selfish but in my opinion... no one really gives a hoot about you waiting on your beans we all are live with it and take it up with attitude if you have a problem.


Really? I have plenty of patience. If I'm anxious for my delivery and you're offended, please feel free to not read my posts. If you did in fact read my posts you'd know I'm excited to receive the Bodhi seeds (Blood Orange, White Lotus)... the freebies are extra. The AC/DC high cbd can hopefully help a few people close too me.

I think you need to sit back and think before you reply to my posts. Relax, I'm not being disrespectful nor offending anyone. You have a personal problem? Feel free to PM me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> *wyte sorry if this came off as pushy.
> 
> Should meaning it changed from processed through nyc isc?
> 
> Looked at old tracking and it shows departed after processing.


Usually when it says "processed thru" means it's been scanned and ready to get sorted. In my experience once customs have it they can take anywhere from 1 day to several weeks to send it to your sorting facility.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 13, 2014)

i think people worry too much about tracking. it is nice to see an update in the tracking.

i have seen almost a daily update right to my door with the package.

i have also seen my package in my mailbox in 10 days and the tracking still said origin post is preparing shipment.

i am waiting on the bday promo and i would like it by sat. but i do not expect it until mon. or tues.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> i think people worry too much about tracking. it is nice to see an update in the tracking.
> 
> i have seen almost a daily update right to my door with the package.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^agreed


----------



## randybishop (Mar 13, 2014)

Patience is bitter, but its fruit is sweet.
*-Jean-Jacques Rousseau*


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice^^ !!!!


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 13, 2014)

Didn't mean to stir anybodies pot by the way if I had..I know everyone is worried about their order as am I but not much can be deciphered this early...hopefully none of us are reporting a seizure in a week lol good luck!


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 13, 2014)

funny thing is if the freebies suck jokes on us!


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 13, 2014)

Not to add to the thread but I also am in exact same sitituaion, as well as a friend of mine. We both ordered when the promo first started... I myself am excited to pop a couple of ac/dc x good medicine  very bizzare that ALOT of orders that are going through New York. 
Crossing Fingers


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 14, 2014)

Where it goes depends simply on what airport is bringing in cargo plans from there..also can be affected by where you live and what is cheapest for them to do...mine just finally changed to through the sort facility yesterday so should be here in next day or so I think for many of us


----------



## PCSPAZ (Mar 14, 2014)

Just figured I will add my experience with the Attitude and I will provide updates on my order(s) even if it is a good experience.
Last year my order went through ISC LOS ANGELES CA to Colorado.
That order got to my door in 11 days, status never changed in ISC till it changed to delivered if I remember right.
All beans were accounted for. I see not harm in paying for stealth and guarantee, it adds to peace of mind. 

Prior to the promo
*Placed Order* Feb 23 2014
*RoyalMail reports* Your item, posted on 26/02/14 with reference **** has arrived in LOS ANGELES USA and is being processed for delivery.
*USPS reports *February 27, 2014 Processed Through Sort Facility ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) 
_Still waiting and a little nervous but a deep inhale or two fixes the anxious feeling 
_
Birthday Promo Order
*Placed order* Mar 07 2014
*RoyalMail reports *Your item, posted on 09/03/14 with reference **** has arrived in LOS ANGELES USA and is being processed for delivery.
*USPS reports* March 11, 2014 Processed Through Sort Facility ISC LOS ANGELES CA (this actually did not update till the 12th)

I encourage anyone reading to do the same, lets us all know how it goes for you, good experiences too, not just the bad experience.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 14, 2014)

i have never seen royal mail update saying where it arrived in the states. 

royal mail will say that it has arrived at the destination or it was delivered to usa.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 14, 2014)

^ what mine says
now im waiting on usps


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> I think the best thing to learn cannacole is some patience. *Second thing to learn would be respect*, as others are interested in the actual seeds and what they will achieve rather than if you get your package on time. Sorry if you feel I am being selfish but in my opinion... no one really gives a hoot about you waiting on your beans we all are live with it and take it up with attitude if you have a problem.


Eh? Can you point out the disrespectful post(s)? I must have missed it.

Your post is the only disrespectful one I'm seeing. You must grow some killer bud in that glass house of yours.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't get the worry of an order. Once it's left the store, I simply plug the tracking number in my phone and keep an eye on it. 

People need to learn patience.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I don't get the worry of an order. Once it's left the store, I simply plug the tracking number in my phone and keep an eye on it.
> 
> People need to learn patience.


Agreed, although I do understand why people are anxious. I was a little edgey the first time I placed an order. The anticipation of getting the beans and starting a grow was like waiting for christmas morning when you're a kid.

There are a ton of these threads/posts, but to me it's just easier to skip them over rather than fling mud


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 14, 2014)

This is what my tracking update has said since the 3/8
We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.


Royal Uk site reads 
Your item, posted on 08/03/14 with reference xxxxxxxx has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.
Never seen it do this... Freaking bugging as was really wanting those bodhi ac/dc beans


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Eh? Can you point out the disrespectful post(s)? I must have missed it.
> 
> Your post is the only disrespectful one I'm seeing. You must grow some killer bud in that glass house of yours.


Aww my glass house, can it be a doll house too! If you go back theres like 5 questions that were left unanswered because people are cunting over their mail order brides.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 14, 2014)

I understand the Xmas example, got the feeling now. Nonetheless worrying isn't going to make it come any faster. Pay insurance and no matter what you'll get your beans. patience is a virtue.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 14, 2014)

yodabuds said:


> This is what my tracking update has said since the 3/8
> We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.
> 
> 
> ...



this is normal. relax


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> Aww my glass house, *can it be a doll house too!* If you go back theres like 5 questions that were left unanswered because people are cunting over their mail order brides.


It likely is with all of the snivelling you're doing over this.

5 whole questions were left unanswered? I'd file a formal complaint with rollie, and possibly see if I could author a sticky on thread etiquette. You could title it "Threadiquette". Or, you could just answer the questions yourself, or ask them again. That seems like the big boy thing to do.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok it was annoying I agree not cool to ignore people and steal the thread let's be like kindergarten and include everybody!! However it's equally annoying to keep slamming the guy who had no bad intentions i'm sure...so can we all maybe drop it...mine should be delivered tom by my calculations, if it's not by Monday then I worry


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 14, 2014)

Got my first ever order, well split into 2, from attitude. I figured I might as well give it a shot. 

First - hso blue dream 3 pack
- hso sour blueberry 3 pack
Second order
- emerald triangle blueberry headband 3 pack
- g13 blue venom
- g13 blueberry gum
- g13 pineapple express

And of course 2 rounds of the bday freebies, including the emerald triangle g13xblueberry headband freebie. It's safe to say I like me some blueberry.

Didn't get everything I wanted but some stuff Ive been wanting to try. Finally worked up the nerve to order seeds overseas. They're in route now, can't wait!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 14, 2014)

Just got my order from the tude 5 days to ny nice


----------



## drudigger (Mar 14, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just got my order from the tude 5 days to ny nice


Nice man still waiting on mine tracking still says its at sorting but i never trust that shit anyway hoping by tomorrow since the sorting facility is like 3 hours from my house, tho last time i ordered it took like 3 weeks.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 14, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just got my order from the tude 5 days to ny nice


Nice! Last tude order took 8 days from order. 5 is super fast!


----------



## The Martian Man (Mar 14, 2014)

Im still waiting on my order to arrive also, and I ordered my seeds on the 6th. My tracking hasn't been updated since the 8th when royal mail said they shipped it to the US so I'm starting to get a little nervous! Ive never had this issue with tracking their packages before.


----------



## scarelet (Mar 14, 2014)

With those HSO blue dream we saw three phenos in a 3 pack. A, 56 days flower hairy as all hell. B, 65 days flower big circle like buds smelled of tootsie rolls. C, our fav turned dark purple at the end off a 80 day flower period. huge buds smelled of blueberry muffins good smoke. I think this is more for a cash cropper in my opinion but keep a eye out for those male flowers.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 14, 2014)

Received my package, was surprised at how stealthy it was. Hope you all get yours unadultered and in good time. Excited for all the freebies.


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 14, 2014)

scarelet said:


> With those HSO blue dream we saw three phenos in a 3 pack. A, 56 days flower hairy as all hell. B, 65 days flower big circle like buds smelled of tootsie rolls. C, our fav turned dark purple at the end off a 80 day flower period. huge buds smelled of blueberry muffins good smoke. I think this is more for a cash cropper in my opinion but keep a eye out for those male flowers.


Yeah ive seen some interesting phenos come from the HSO Blue Dream, but everyone seems to find that one that is very similar to the clone only strain. I am hoping I am able to find one of those in my pack. My order is feminized seeds though, so no need to check for males with those ones.  

Im hoping to get a good male from one of the regular seeds in the freebies, to try and breed a good cross with it.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 14, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just got my order from the tude 5 days to ny nice


Nice! That is about how long it took the tude to prepare my package for delivery!


----------



## medmanjoe (Mar 15, 2014)

My first order just departed sort facility should have it monday or Tuesday will keep everyone updated. Here is what I am expecting: dinafem blue cheese, world of seeds strawberry blue, dna secret sour, tga pandoras box, emerald triangle g13 x blueberry headband, nirvana bubblelicious, reserva privada purple wreck, now freebies sensi jack herer, wos south african kwazulu, wos ketma, all birthday freebies, and dinafem blue widow. My second order just arrived this morning to its sort facility. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Nice! That is about how long it took the tude to prepare my package for delivery!


that's weird as you are not the only person saying that. I wonder why is that maybe at the time of your order a bunch more were getting charged right before you making it swamped with orders?

I don't know but I hope everyone's package reach them all good vibes


----------



## TheHazeyMan (Mar 15, 2014)

Damn.... My package says it is still being prepared for dispatch overseas in the Royal Mail tracking system, and Origin Post is Preparing Shipment in the USPS tracking system. Made the order 03/07, never had a package take so long in the Royal Mail system, hopefully all is well and she arrives, because I really wanted those birthday promos...

If for some reason, the package does not make it to me, and a reship is issued..... Does attitude reship their promo items as well or would it just be the original order?


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 15, 2014)

TheHazeyMan said:


> If for some reason, the package does not make it to me, and a reship is issued..... Does attitude reship their promo items as well or would it just be the original order?



I have no right to answer this question, but extreme common sense dictates "yes they will re-send the promo too" .. question is, would they have the same beans they had IN their promo. Possibly not.


----------



## scarelet (Mar 15, 2014)

bobvilla777 said:


> Yeah ive seen some interesting phenos come from the HSO Blue Dream, but everyone seems to find that one that is very similar to the clone only strain. I am hoping I am able to find one of those in my pack. My order is feminized seeds though, so no need to check for males with those ones.
> 
> Im hoping to get a good male from one of the regular seeds in the freebies, to try and breed a good cross with it.


With there fem seed though you need to be cautious for females showing male flowers late in bloom. Its happened to me and a few other FRie.nds


----------



## amgprb (Mar 15, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> that's weird as you are not the only person saying that. I wonder why is that maybe at the time of your order a bunch more were getting charged right before you making it swamped with orders?
> 
> I don't know but I hope everyone's package reach them all good vibes


Yeah, it seems like quite the delay. This was my first time ordering from the 'Tude. I have ordered 4x through Herbies, 4x through Breeders Boutique, 1x SOS and 1x Kindseed in the past year. I received ALL of those orders within 6 days of placing my order with the exception of SOS. (Sos took almost 2 weeks just to process/pack my order).

USPS tracking finally updated, saying processed through ICS sort facility. One step closer!


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 15, 2014)

scarelet said:


> With there fem seed though you need to be cautious for females showing male flowers late in bloom. Its happened to me and a few other FRie.nds


Im assuming you mean hermies? I can't do much about that, but give the best conditions and pray it doesnt happen lol  

I will be starting a grow journal once i get up and running with my new seeds. Gotta actually get my seeds and move into my new place first though. One step at a time!


----------



## The Martian Man (Mar 15, 2014)

When I track my package on usps it still says "We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.", it has said that since the 8th. I really hope my jillybean's make it to me! It seems like its taking so much longer than it normally does.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 15, 2014)

Attitude Update:

March 15, 2014 , 6:40 pm

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

SPRINGFIELD,*MA*01152*

Weird thing is my Cannazon order still sitting at ISC NYC.


----------



## m4a2c0e (Mar 15, 2014)

Mine are in my home state already and came thru Chicago I'll have them Monday wait for the ac dc I see high cbd meds for my patients future


----------



## Slimjimham (Mar 15, 2014)

I had the hso blue dream throw male flowers after it was already flowing. Like not bananas but straight up male flowers, very disappointing and never seen it happen like that before


----------



## TheHazeyMan (Mar 15, 2014)

Dammit! Mine are still in the UK, getting the Origin Post Is Preparing Shipment... f0r USPS. Is there a customs going out in the UK? Could they have gotten snagged there? Or maybe just lost, I just hope I can get those freebies if they have to reship! Tangilope!!


----------



## jennitallwart (Mar 16, 2014)

Took advantage of the Birthday Promo and I'm waiting as well.
6 x Holy Smoke Strawberry Diesel
5 x Loud Pre-98 Bubba Kush + 2 x Loud Afgooey x OG Kush
UFOs + BDay Promos


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 16, 2014)

So crazy I've never seen this. My package eight days later the us tracking system says preparing shipment where if I use the same tracking number over at the uk mail site it says it was handed off to the us on the eighth? Just going to cross my fingers, never mind the stress of getting green taped (which knock on wood I never have) 
but more importantly and the reason I took advantage of this promo as someone else said in this thread I NEED those ac/dc bodhi beans! I got MS and am going to be growing a lot of cbd strains... Right now I got a sweet and sour widow and cannatonnic going... Was hoping to hit the cannatonic with the ac/dc
fsek slightly better am not the only one in the same boat... :karma cloud: we get our beans


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 16, 2014)

yodabuds said:


> So crazy I've never seen this. My package eight days later the us tracking system says preparing shipment where if I use the same tracking number over at the uk mail site it says it was handed off to the us on the eighth? Just going to cross my fingers, never mind the stress of getting green taped (which knock on wood I never have)
> but more importantly and the reason I took advantage of this promo as someone else said in this thread I NEED those ac/dc bodhi beans! I got MS and am going to be growing a lot of cbd strains... Right now I got a sweet and sour widow and cannatonnic going... Was hoping to hit the cannatonic with the ac/dc
> fsek slightly better am not the only one in the same boat... :karma cloud: we get our beans



Exact same boat. I'm having a feeling all of us are going to see a "release" Monday. What gives me this feeling? Nothing besides the fact it's been almost 2 weeks... lol


----------



## medmanjoe (Mar 16, 2014)

Update my first order went through chicago only were there for two days and they are at my post office I should get them tomorrow. Second order is at sort facility got my fingers crossed everything makes it through.


----------



## TheHazeyMan (Mar 16, 2014)

Mine STILL says arrived at international facility preparing to dispatch in the Royal Mail system, there is nothing in the USPS system. Really hope it moves in the next day or so, because it has NEVER taken this long in the Royal Mail system. USPS is always the hold up, but they make it out of the UK quick.

If it says dispatched to USA, check back on the USPS tracking in 2-3 days and you should see something.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 16, 2014)

Lol, I didn't look at the tracking or bitch about the wait and I got mine . You guys should try it sometime. No one is going to help get your seeds to you any faster.


----------



## The Martian Man (Mar 16, 2014)

Well hopefully tomorrow they will change the tracking because tomorrow will be 9 days of being in pre-shipment for me.


----------



## randybishop (Mar 16, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> Lol, I didn't look at the tracking or bitch about the wait and I got mine . You guys should try it sometime. No one is going to help get your seeds to you any faster.


aka
*"A watched pot never boils"*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2014)

randybishop said:


> aka
> *"A watched pot never boils"*


Lol. I was just thinking along those lines myself.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 16, 2014)

Last time I was watchin the pot it took 2 whole months for my seeds. I look for ways to grow my seeds while I wait and then when I get them I am like fuck I have more seeds than I can use hahahahaha . First world bean addict problems


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 16, 2014)

Such a lie.. I watch pots boil very often, while I'm waiting to make various things that need boiling water. They boil every single time, I loathe that saying lol. 



> *Processed through USPS Sort Facility*


Looks like my stuff came through Jamaica, NY... I love that they always go through there >=D


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 16, 2014)

Shit... when I first moved into my house I was watching paint dry. Pregnant wife about to pop and she wanted it to her liking. 

Tude order now next town over.


----------



## PaisleySunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

My beans arrived in and departed San Francisco yesterday in the span of 15 hours (ordered them last Sunday a few hours before the birthday promo ended). Should arrive Monday or Tuesday...woohoo! Can't wait to check out the THSeeds 20th Anniversary Gift Box that I ordered.


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 16, 2014)

Sounds yummy paisley what you going to pop first? I went with bodhi head trip and silver mountain just to get the ac/dc freebie... Though I am thinking there will be dankness to found in those bodhi packs... ;-p


----------



## PaisleySunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

Probably Skunkage, since there's 10 seeds and my next grow will be my first hydroponic grow. Figured if I screwed up, there's still plenty of seeds left. I'm also excited to try the Sage n' Sour, Tangilope and Flowerbomb Kush...sounds like perfection in a bud!


----------



## The Martian Man (Mar 16, 2014)

USPS finally updated the tracking and my package has now left Jamaica NY! Now i'm just hoping my package doesn't have green tape on it.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 16, 2014)

PaisleySunshine said:


> woohoo! Can't wait to check out the THSeeds 20th Anniversary Gift Box that I ordered.



i picked up the box set for xmas. you will be pleased with the collection.

i have a Darkstar and an MK Ultra going and they look very nice.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2014)

The Martian Man said:


> USPS finally updated the tracking and my package has now left Jamaica NY! Now i'm just hoping my package doesn't have green tape on it.


I doubt it new York seems to be the safe zone.


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 16, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I doubt it new York seems to be the safe zone.


Yeah, I agree certainly. 



PaisleySunshine said:


> Probably Skunkage, since there's 10 seeds and my next grow will be my first hydroponic grow. Figured if I screwed up, there's still plenty of seeds left. *I'm also excited to try the Sage n' Sour*, Tangilope and Flowerbomb Kush...sounds like perfection in a bud!


I can vouch for the Sage N Sour! Ran it once from seed and twice from clone. Great yield, great structure and man that smell!! The taste was great, it's a 9/10 or even 10/10 from me.


----------



## mrCRC420 (Mar 16, 2014)

My seeds are on their way to the USPS truck for tomorrow's deliveries  fucking awesome. I ordered a few hours into the birthday promo. Went through Jamaica ny too. I always get my beans tho, my state and city Is fucking corrupt, all the big business owners and Italian mafia grow and smoke. That's not a bad thing lol, but they don't do much about the potholes...


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 17, 2014)

The question is were they back logged or being inspected and or opened?

Can anyone guess the amount of time it takes for them to open your shit, green tape it and send off? At least a few weeks?


----------



## mrCRC420 (Mar 17, 2014)

OMAHGAWDZ MAH BEEEEEEANZ!!! They were delivered an hour ago! I won't be home till tomorrow tho so don't go eatin mah beans.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 17, 2014)

mrCRC420 said:


> OMAHGAWDZ MAH BEEEEEEANZ!!! They were delivered an hour ago! I won't be home till tomorrow tho so don't go eatin mah beans.


Mine are out for delivery today... hopefully no been tape ; )

Still confused about Cannazon order...


----------



## PaisleySunshine (Mar 17, 2014)

Seeds just arrived! Woohoo!!! I ordered them only two hours before the birthday promo ended, and am surprised to see them so soon. They spent only 15 hours at ISC San Francisco...another surprise! I was expecting it to take a few days. Overall...very pleased. 

Agree with another poster...the Tangilope seed is pretty small. All the others are nice n' fat.


----------



## medmanjoe (Mar 17, 2014)

Got my order today placed two seperate orders on the 7 got my first order today the 17 so 10 days order to the house. My second order got to customs on the 14. Ended up with a total of 19 strains on first order.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 17, 2014)

mine left Chicago this morning..


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 17, 2014)

medmanjoe said:


> Got my order today placed two seperate orders on the 7 got my first order today the 17 so 10 days order to the house. My second order got to customs on the 14. Ended up with a total of 19 strains on first order.


Did they send the promo seeds for both orders?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 17, 2014)

Mine quite literally just arrived.

I was so nervous I was going to miss out on the Biker Kush again, thank goodness. I got 13 instead of 12 seeds and a neato sticker for my light


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 17, 2014)

Can anyone confirm that indeed it says king of cannabis on the outside package?


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 17, 2014)

just got mine, would like to mention attitudes stealth has greatly improved!! I won't say what I got in it, and I encourage the rest of you not to spell out how your package comes but ill say it looked different than ever before and very inconspicuous!!!


----------



## drudigger (Mar 17, 2014)

Mine just processed through bethpage, was scared my seeds got lost since it was taking so long.


----------



## medmanjoe (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes cannacole freebies with both orders got regular ufos on one and regular on the other and as far as the tangilope seed they are the exact same size as my purple la confidential


----------



## medmanjoe (Mar 17, 2014)

I agree kermit need to keep somethings quiet so that we can keep getting good things


----------



## CaretakerDad (Mar 17, 2014)

kermit2692 said:


> just got mine, would like to mention attitudes stealth has greatly improved!! I won't say what I got in it but it and I encourage the rest of you not to spell out how your package comes but ill say it looked different than ever before and very inconspicuous!!!


BULLSHIT !!!!! I'm going to give out the stealth info and you can't stop me. Most of my orders have come secreted in the testicles and anuses of monkeys. If you are a customs agent please wear a glove, the monkeys don't want what you have.


----------



## PCSPAZ (Mar 17, 2014)

Good to hear there has not been any green tape and orders are coming in. 
Would you also mind sharing what ISC your package is going through as well ?


----------



## amgprb (Mar 17, 2014)

March 14th "processed through sort facility", hasnt updated since then. It has never taken so long in the dozen or so orders I have placed. Im getting a little nervous, but at the same time relieved cause I got the guarantee! Heres to hoping!!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 17, 2014)

I wonder if the new stealth is USA specific perhaps, I have received my order in exactly the same way I always do. Would make sense when you cats are the ones getting orders snagged. I've had 1 order snagged coming into Canada in 2 years, so prolly not worth their time/money to deal with extra precautions here.

1 was snagged through another vendor but it wasn't stealthy at all


----------



## 420God (Mar 17, 2014)

Mine's been in Chicago since the 11th.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 17, 2014)

Got mine this morning.


----------



## PCSPAZ (Mar 17, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Got mine this morning.


NICE!!!
If you do not mind me asking, What ISC did it go through ?


----------



## booms111 (Mar 17, 2014)

Got mine...Amnesia, Kosher Tangie, Sour Power, and Tangie. Tude gave 6 other freebies besides the Bday promo. I let my buddy have all the freebies.


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Mar 17, 2014)

got mine this morning and went thru new york


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 17, 2014)

medmanjoe said:


> Yes cannacole freebies with both orders got regular ufos on one and regular on the other and as far as the tangilope seed they are the exact same size as my purple la confidential


Sorry, I meant the bday promo seeds.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I wonder if the new stealth is USA specific perhaps, I have received my order in exactly the same way I always do. Would make sense when you cats are the ones getting orders snagged. I've had 1 order snagged coming into Canada in 2 years, so prolly not worth their time/money to deal with extra precautions here.
> 
> 1 was snagged through another vendor but it wasn't stealthy at all


all I will say is I believe you should choose a new option next time...


----------



## Sir Stickybuds (Mar 17, 2014)

got mine in 10 days through chicago. 100% success through my orders, attitude and beyond


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 17, 2014)

@booms111 What a great friend! Much karma to you my good brother 
@420god Send a karma cloud your way that your order arrives safely...

mine package shall be here in the am, will let you all know if they came safe and sound... And than it's some
BODHI CBD time  want to cross the ac/dc to a z7 or the sweet and sour widow or the cannatonic ... Ahh screw it I'll pollen chuck the whole bunch! I want to have cbd meds available to all for free or very very cheap for us med patients... Just figuring the second part out... Lol 
:Sharing One:


----------



## mrCRC420 (Mar 18, 2014)

My girl sent me a pic of my beans' package - no green tape - thru ISC Jamaica ny. I'm glad so many of you got your orders!!! Guarantee anything over 40 bucks


----------



## andy7211 (Mar 18, 2014)

Got my tracking number on the 13th and when I put the tracking number in it says please try again. 
I spent $800 I hate this shit we should be able to get them no matter what stupid as a customs don't they have better shit to do
Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 18, 2014)

kermit2692 said:


> all I will say is I believe you should choose a new option next time...


The one time I changed my shipping method it got snagged  I stick with what works now


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 18, 2014)

andy7211 said:


> Got my tracking number on the 13th and when I put the tracking number in it says please try again.
> xxxxxxxxxxxx I spent $800 I hate this shit we should be able to get them no matter what stupid as a customs don't they have better shit to do
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


@andy7211 I'd edit that post and scratch that tracking number, we don't want to feed leo. 

On a happy note my seeds arrived and am about to go pop some Ac/Dc! The silver mountain beans have got to be some of the darkest prettiest beans I've seen.... The tangilope as other have said looks small, may have to pop just to see if it pops. Wishing best of luck to everyone else they get their order. All I can say usps has got the WORSE tracking EVER!


----------



## medmanjoe (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes cannacole I got birthday freebies with both orders


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 18, 2014)

medmanjoe said:


> Yes cannacole I got birthday freebies with both orders


Its against the rules to order two orders with the promo you must have used a secondary address and payment method, must say I kind if frown on this you're being like that kid in class that would ask for two cupcakes on someones birthday before everyone has had one...


----------



## endpro (Mar 18, 2014)

kermit2692 said:


> Its against the rules to order two orders with the promo you must have used a secondary address and payment method, must say I kind if frown on this you're being like that kid in class that would ask for two cupcakes on someones birthday before everyone has had one...


The black hole drains of society. Like the othe guy who's seeds "never make it on the first try". 

And then brag about the douchebaggerie. Lol.


----------



## The Martian Man (Mar 18, 2014)

Well its been 2 days since usps said they shipped my package from NY and still nothing :/ I really hope i get atleast one male out of this jillybean 5 pack so i can make my own seeds because im so tired of waiting on usps >.<


----------



## kindnug (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm planning on making some F2 myself, I think I've found a great male.


----------



## The Martian Man (Mar 18, 2014)

I might try to toss some jillybean pollen on some of my tga deep purple's too, just to see what happens.


----------



## endpro (Mar 18, 2014)

As even noted by jill and subcool recently on video on one of the weed nerds.. . Jillybean is very picky and thier only strain known to throw nanners. So keep that in mind when breeding with it.


----------



## wicked og (Mar 18, 2014)

Has anyone in los Angeles gotten there's mine hasn't changed since the 12:/


----------



## The Martian Man (Mar 18, 2014)

True, but i'm pretty sure i've heard that deep purple is subs most stable strain,so maybe the DP genes will make it a little less picky.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 18, 2014)

endpro said:


> As even noted by jill and subcool recently on video on one of the weed nerds.. . Jillybean is very picky and *thier only strain known to throw nanners.* So keep that in mind when breeding with it.


That would depend upon who you ask.

I grew a pack of Jilly and it was simple stupid. Easy to grow, not picky at all, no nanners, nice yield, nice smell ...... average potentcy.


----------



## The Martian Man (Mar 18, 2014)

Did you find a candy shop pheno in the pack that you grew out?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 18, 2014)

The Martian Man said:


> Did you find a candy shop pheno in the pack that you grew out?


No. I only got 1 female from the 5 pack. It smelled like an orange creamsicle. Subs description was spot on. It really was a great plant besides the lack of potency.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Mar 18, 2014)

wicked og said:


> Has anyone in los Angeles gotten there's mine hasn't changed since the 12:/


Same with me, sitting in LA since the 12th......... I will give it another week before I get concerned. Maybe it will be one of those deals where it shows up in my mailbox without updating. Sucks waiting though.


----------



## The Martian Man (Mar 18, 2014)

Awesome, thats exactly the type of smell I'm looking for. That sucks to hear your luck with the male/fem ratio though. But i guess thats the risk we take when ordering regular beans.


----------



## wicked og (Mar 18, 2014)

Dam well I just hope they do arrive today or tommorow or any day this week um anxious


VirtualHerd said:


> Same with me, sitting in LA since the 12th......... I will give it another week before I get concerned. Maybe it will be one of those deals where it shows up in my mailbox without updating. Sucks waiting though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2014)

The Martian Man said:


> Well its been 2 days since usps said they shipped my package from NY and still nothing :/ I really hope i get atleast one male out of this jillybean 5 pack so i can make my own seeds because im so tired of waiting on usps >.<



That's the only strain I intentionally made beans from when I got 1 girl and 1 boy. It was a couple of years ago, and was just beginning a bean collection. Figured it was a hedge against the possibility that bean buying could get squashed.



The Martian Man said:


> I might try to toss some jillybean pollen on some of my tga deep purple's too, just to see what happens.


LOL. I couldn't resist painting some pollen on a DNA Sour Cream bottom branch. The SC was very nice, but in 4 tries at the "Sour Jilly", they've all been boys.



endpro said:


> As even noted by jill and subcool recently on video on one of the weed nerds.. . Jillybean is very picky and thier only strain known to throw nanners. So keep that in mind when breeding with it.





st0wandgrow said:


> That would depend upon who you ask.
> 
> I grew a pack of Jilly and it was simple stupid. Easy to grow, not picky at all, no nanners, nice yield, nice smell ...... average potentcy.


The first fem was exactly like that; orangy, but not kicka$$. Keep in mind, that Sub's description of the buzz was, if I recall, to be happy and mood elevating. I think that's fairly accurate. The first girl of my own made beans had less flavor, but a more soaring high; much stronger than the first. She also grew like she was on 'roids. Probably my biggest yielder to date, and that's not really a concern...just a nice bonus that time.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine has been at ISC Chicago since the 12th. I'm sure any of us that have the same issue from the same date can look for green tape when or if it arrives.


----------



## medmanjoe (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry kermit I had two seperate orders and that is what attitude gave me unfortunately my second order is still in customs with no update since the 14. Once again sorry if I offended you its just how it worked out.


----------



## scarelet (Mar 18, 2014)

How's the Querkle ? I really like to know or hear a good report on this strain as far as actually growing it.


----------



## wicked og (Mar 18, 2014)

So if one of us does get it with green tape what does that mean


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2014)

wicked og said:


> So if one of us does get it with green tape what does that mean


If you did not get guarantee then you are out of however much you spent.
If you did get the insurance then they will resend after they got proof


----------



## wicked og (Mar 18, 2014)

Well I added the shirt that's the guarantee u talk about right and what proof would they get do they contact the senders to verifie that the product was seized


----------



## Smilesalot420247 (Mar 18, 2014)

A few people received green taped envelopes & all the sudden everyone gets paranoid their going to loose $100 bucks so they buy the insurance. The insurance isn't necessary unless you are the unluckiest person in the world. Place your order without insurance & no merchandise & it ships faster because it is a letter not a package. Attitude is making a fortune off $12 mugs & $22 t-shirts because a few people created a scare by getting green tape. Both my orders in the last 2 months went through " The dreaded Chicago ISC" Lol


----------



## endpro (Mar 18, 2014)

Smilesalot420247 said:


> A few people received green taped envelopes & all the sudden everyone gets paranoid their going to loose $100 bucks so they buy the insurance. The insurance isn't necessary unless you are the unluckiest person in the world. Place your order without insurance & no merchandise & it ships faster because it is a letter not a package. Attitude is making a fortune off $12 mugs & $22 t-shirts because a few people created a scare by getting green tape. Both my orders in the last 2 months went through " The dreaded Chicago ISC" Lol


lf you use the 420 discount and spend over 150 it covers the cost. Becuase the shirt is 13.95. Just sayin...


----------



## medmanjoe (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok my second birthday order has made it through customs now I just have to wait will take two or three days now as the first order was about the same amount of time.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Mar 18, 2014)

I guess I'm the unluckiest. My xmas promo order was green taped twice. Made it on the 3rd try when they changed how it was mailed. Attitude's shipments being snagged is pretty common these days and the guarantee is worth the money. LA ISC is dreaded by me.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Mar 18, 2014)

Got my seeds today. Took 11days NY ISC. Yea CA sucks. They got the hole state road blocked. They main reason seeds get snagged is because it could be an environmental hazard or something. When ever i drive into CA the boarder agents are always looking for plants and such.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 19, 2014)

Out for delivery..... FINALLY!

Came in from Bethpage NY, which I thought was weird and may have been the cause for delay, as every ceed order I have ever placed have come from Jamaica NY?

I will be home around 5, and I am hoping for the best! I will update tonight.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 19, 2014)

man mine hasn't changed since it departed Chicago Monday morning


----------



## amgprb (Mar 19, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> man mine hasn't changed since it departed Chicago Monday morning


The dreaded Chicago ISC....

I feal for u brother, good luck.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 19, 2014)

If it departed on schedule then you should be ok


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 19, 2014)

Got both my bday promos through Chicago in the box waiting for me Saturday.


----------



## PCSPAZ (Mar 19, 2014)

Glad to hear they are making it through Chicago with out issues, that usually is the most problematic ISC
I am still waiting on a status change from LA


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 19, 2014)

mine came today. i usually choose no merchandise but instead chose random item. my random item was nothing lol

6 pack of fem holy grail kush
1 fem skywalker kush
14 freebies


----------



## firelane (Mar 19, 2014)

Got mine, and initially thought seeds had been removed, but after a brief panic, I found them stealthily hidden within the shirt.


----------



## wicked og (Mar 19, 2014)

Man I'm still waiting on mine no update yet since the 12 its been in l.a for a while idk why I can't just get them I hope they aren't going over everyone's mail and shit


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 19, 2014)

Got mine a few days ago. 

On a side note Cannazon has the stealth game on lock. Best Ever.


----------



## PCSPAZ (Mar 19, 2014)

firelane said:


> Got mine, and initially thought seeds had been removed, but after a brief panic, I found them stealthily hidden within the shirt.





smoke and coke said:


> mine came today. i usually choose no merchandise but instead chose random item. my random item was nothing lol





CannaCole said:


> Got mine a few days ago.


It is nice to hear that so far nobody had the dreaded green tape and ppl are slowly getting their shipments.

What ISC did your packages route through ?? 



wicked og said:


> Man I'm still waiting on mine no update yet since the 12 its been in l.a for a while idk why I can't just get them I hope they aren't going over everyone's mail and shit


I feel ya, I have two orderd waiting, 2/27 and 3/11. Just sitting homeless in LA. 
It seems LA is held up.


----------



## travisw (Mar 19, 2014)

March 13, 2014 , 9:22 pmProcessed Through Sort FacilityISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS)
I am stuck in L A as well. If these things don't get here soon, I'm going to have to go get some clones.

Update- March 21 It finally left customs. Hopefully, when it gets to San Diego, my beans will be inside.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 19, 2014)

Once it leaves the isc if it gets held up your fine its already past customs (correct if wrong just my assumption of how it works)...when its stuck abnormally long at the isc and everyone else is starting to get their orders I would start to worry but still might be fine good luck


----------



## wicked og (Mar 19, 2014)

Where do you get your clones from I have a hard time thinking dispensaries carry legit clones that's why I had to make the order


travisw said:


> March 13, 2014 , 9:22 pm
> Processed Through Sort Facility
> ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS)
> 
> I am stuck in L A as well. If these things don't get here soon, I'm going to have to go get some clones.


----------



## medmanjoe (Mar 19, 2014)

Both of my orders came thru chicago 4 days apart. The first order came everything was there second order left chicago and I am expecting them tomorrow or friday will let you know what happens. Both orders had different merchandise. I thank everyone for the info on tude this is my first order. Ive gotten lucky enough to have a purple la confidential pheno, silver haze, og kush, and lemon skunk all from bag seed over the past few years and now I am looking forward to start playing with new genetics.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 19, 2014)

My order arrived today, untouched! Total of 20 beans. The stealth, well was not so stealthy! As soon as I opened the shipping package that my "gift" was in, the package for the "gift" was already opened and my beans were all over the shipping package! Had my package of been opened for inspection, any idiot would have seen them.

But, I got my beans, so that is all that really matters.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 20, 2014)

lmfao 35 pages of "wheres my order george"


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2014)

Got mine with green tape today. Fucking Chicago.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 20, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> lmfao 35 pages of "wheres my order george"


It is only 18 pages, if you change your RIU settings to 20 comments per page! Haha


----------



## medmanjoe (Mar 20, 2014)

Got my second birthday promo order today ended up with a total of 23 strains to add to my la confidential, silver haze, og kush, green candy, and lemon skunk. Both orders came through chicago.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 20, 2014)

amgprb said:


> It is only 18 pages, if you change your RIU settings to 20 comments per page! Haha


Amazing, never thought about changing the settings on this site and i've been here for a while. You rock!


----------



## Smilesalot420247 (Mar 20, 2014)

I have placed 2 orders in the last 2 months both going through Chicago ISC. The first order I bought the Ins. with the mug. Your order sits in the ISC for approximately 5-6 days then it is forwarded to a sorting/distribution center & I received it in 18-21days. The second order was placed without ins. & came as a letter in 9 days. Order with no Ins. (& ALWAYS in breeders packs) & it's clears customs faster(Please note: I am also a very unlucky individual lol). Below is my order. 38 beans for $75! Hats off to the Tude!

Shipping Method
International Express
Original Breeders Packs
Do not add guarantee

Order Date/Time
Mar 07 2014, 09:13 AM

Payment Method
SagePay



Order Summary
Product Code
Quantity​Price​
T H Seeds S.A.G.E
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
S025-5/S025-10
1​$13.78​
Hazeman Seeds White 88 G-13/ Hashplant
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 12 seeds 
HAZE46
1​$53.19​
REGULAR UFO #1 Sensi Seeds Jack Herer

REGULAR UFO #1
2​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
REGULAR UFO #2 World of Seeds Landraces South African Kwazulu

REGULAR UFO #2
2​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
DNA Genetics Seeds Tangilope

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
T H Seeds Critical HOG

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Dinafem Seeds Cheese

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
G13 Labs Seeds Cinderella 99

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Cali Connection Seeds Girl Scout Cookies

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
2​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Emerald Triangle Seeds OG Critical

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
2​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Strain Hunters Seedbank Seeds Flowerbomb Kush

ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Hazeman Seeds Gangster OG

HAZ846
5​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Hazeman Seeds Blue Band

HAZI46
5​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
$66.97​Subtotal
- $6.70​Voucher code
$14.95​Shipping cost
$75.22​GRAND TOTAL


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 20, 2014)

I ordered the guarantee without merchandise. It was processed thru isc chicago on the 12th. Then on the 19th is was processed thru usps sort facility in chicago and departed usps sort facility on the 19th. Its never sat that long in Chicago except when confiscated. I'm guessing it made it since there is no item in the package. We will know in a day or two.


----------



## Smilesalot420247 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ordered on the 7th(Sat), Tude shipped Monday & received Wed 3/19. 12 days including 2 weekends. Sat 4-5days in Chicago ISC. Note 3 business days after released from ISC I received it. 
March 15, 2014 , 10:15 am
Processed Through Sort Facility
ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS)


----------



## Smilesalot420247 (Mar 20, 2014)

Tudes makin a fortune off his insurance, mugs & shirts lmfao. I will never pay insurance again. A big waste of money. Period.... I ordered Viagra from India this week & it came right threw customs & they didn't even mark it's contents on the envelope for customs! 1 in 10,000 orders get confiscated by customs & those people go crying on the internet about getting screwed out of $100 bucks & this paranoia starts & a genius comes up with the idea of insurance for pot seeds lmfao! Why doesn't Attitude tell us the percentages of his packages that get seized by customs? Because it's not that many otherwise he would be requiring insurance! He's laughing at us stupid Americans as he's making his bank deposits sipping a Margarita on the beach!


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 20, 2014)

isn't it only like 10-15 dollars to get guaranteed?
I have insurance on most everything I own of value...

mine departed San antonio last night..anxious


----------



## Cowboykush (Mar 20, 2014)

Came today......


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 20, 2014)

medmanjoe said:


> Sorry kermit I had two seperate orders and that is what attitude gave me unfortunately my second order is still in customs with no update since the 14. Once again sorry if I offended you its just how it worked out.


No if they hooked you up more power to you man I just know they say one per customer so I assumed you must have purposely ordered with a different address and purchaser and whatnot..i think for attitude its a non issue because they are well prepared for these promotions but I know SOS had many people complaining id say about last year, that the promotion beans were not what they were supposed to be aas if they ran out....I guess I was just jealous for a minute I want more too lol


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 20, 2014)

Smilesalot420247 said:


> Tudes makin a fortune off his insurance, mugs & shirts lmfao. I will never pay insurance again. A big waste of money. Period.... I ordered Viagra from India this week & it came right threw customs & they didn't even mark it's contents on the envelope for customs! 1 in 10,000 orders get confiscated by customs & those people go crying on the internet about getting screwed out of $100 bucks & this paranoia starts & a genius comes up with the idea of insurance for pot seeds lmfao! Why doesn't Attitude tell us the percentages of his packages that get seized by customs? Because it's not that many otherwise he would be requiring insurance! He's laughing at us stupid Americans as he's making his bank deposits sipping a Margarita on the beach!


Duhh captain obvious!! that's what insurance is, is he making money overall hell ya or they wouldn't do it! Is it still worth the 13 dollars a couple times a year to make sure I don't lose a couple hundred, ya, or I wouldn't do it...
Its just a way to mitigate cost of an unfortunate event for an individual by grouping many together to pay less..all the while the insurance company takes a middle man fee pretty much and makes out great


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 20, 2014)

the ppl who have already received their order are lucky I envy you!

im one of the very first who ordered on the 7th before the site briefly crashed. tude shipped out near right away and it's sitting at isc Los Angeles since march 12


----------



## Smilesalot420247 (Mar 21, 2014)

Attitudes freebie REGULAR UFO #2 World of seeds Landraces South African Kwazulu arn't viable & must be old. Seeds have that distinctive black saturated look after only being in the paper towels 12hrs. Only 1 SAGE seed of Feb. freebies(8 total) didn't germinate. 

​


----------



## edispilf (Mar 21, 2014)

taipanspunk said:


> the ppl who have already received their order are lucky I envy you!
> 
> im one of the very first who ordered on the 7th before the site briefly crashed. tude shipped out near right away and it's sitting at isc Los Angeles since march 12



I'm waiting too. Mine still says that the origin post is preparing shipment. Been that way for over a week.  Could be USPS tracking I guess?


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 21, 2014)

Well mines in my city..
Will they leave it at your place, or a note to come pick it up?


----------



## amgprb (Mar 21, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> Well mines in my city..
> Will they leave it at your place, or a note to come pick it up?


Weirdest thing.... First ceed order that I have ever had to sign for!? I dont know if my mail man just made a mistake or what? Fortunately my aunt was at my house watching my kids at the time of delivery. Just thought it was strange.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 21, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> Well mines in my city..
> Will they leave it at your place, or a note to come pick it up?


All orders I've never had to sign. I don't do the extra merch though.


----------



## PaisleySunshine (Mar 21, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Weirdest thing.... First ceed order that I have ever had to sign for!? I dont know if my mail man just made a mistake or what? Fortunately my aunt was at my house watching my kids at the time of delivery. Just thought it was strange.


I had to sign for my package, too.


----------



## The Martian Man (Mar 21, 2014)

Good news guys, my package came in today with my seeds finally! But the cool mug I ordered with my seeds is broken =[


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2014)

My order was reshipped this morning.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 21, 2014)

Insurance is a necessity for ordering illicit products to the US. 

Look at it this way, it's a small price which will guarantee you that the beans arrive. Plus it's a minute cost. On top of that, for every order seized, the seedbank is having to re ship merchandise they otherwise would have sold. 

Hardly a scam, certainly worth the cheap price of assurance.


----------



## kratos015 (Mar 21, 2014)

taipanspunk said:


> the ppl who have already received their order are lucky I envy you!
> 
> im one of the very first who ordered on the 7th before the site briefly crashed. tude shipped out near right away and it's sitting at isc Los Angeles since march 12



Mine has been sitting at ISC since March 18th so I'm hoping I see something sometime next week. I normally have no problems with re-ordering if I have to, average harvest is like 3 months so I have that long to wait if I absolutely have to 

What I'm currently tripping on is that my entire order can't possible be replaced, even with the guaranteed shipping. Not only will I lose all the promos (because I'm guessing they don't have any more of those seeds to replace them with) but I also won't be able to replace the seed pack I ordered. I ordered a 5 pack of TGA Quantum Kush seeds, the 5 and 10 packs are both currently out of stock so if my order gets snagged I doubt they'll be able to replace that either. It's wonderful to see so many people in the community sending good vibes to everyone and I'd like to offer the same!  Here's hoping everyone in here gets their beans without any problems!!



wicked og said:


> Has anyone in los Angeles gotten there's mine hasn't changed since the 12:/



As I said above, I'm still waiting for my package, however my last package went through LA ISC just fine. My last order was placed on Feb 18th, ISC received it on the 24th and it left ISC on the 28th. I received the package on March 3rd without any sorts of problems. I ordered it in the hemp bag, wasn't exactly very discreet but regardless they didnt inspect it too much. Sending good vibes your way my man, hope you get your beans!


----------



## wicked og (Mar 21, 2014)

dam this is bs :/ mine still is stuck in los Angeles since the 12 I ordered the 8th shouldn't they at least tell me my package was seized or something or how will I know when I can hit up the tude about it I've never had this happened to me before any of you that has gone thru these can you guide me to what I have to do now? pm or on here so others in same situation can know


----------



## VirtualHerd (Mar 21, 2014)

wicked og said:


> dam this is bs :/ mine still is stuck in los Angeles since the 12 I ordered the 8th shouldn't they at least tell me my package was seized or something or how will I know when I can hit up the tude about it I've never had this happened to me before any of you that has gone thru these can you guide me to what I have to do now? pm or on here so others in same situation can know


You just wait. It is still to early for anything to be reshipped. Terms from their website: * I have not received my goods yet.* 
If your parcel is an international parcel and you do not receive your goods within 21 working days, then please contact us. (It is 15 working days standard for the UK) Once you have done so, we will make enquiries to try and track down your parcel into with the relevant postal service. If we are unsuccessful then we cannot be held responsible for the mail service and your quarrel is with them.

If you choose the &#8216;Guaranteed&#8217; International, we guarantee your parcel in the event of it not arriving to you, and we will reship your parcel to the original address provided that we do not receive online confirmation of the delivery of your parcel from the mail service.

Please keep all packaging and breeders packs that your order arrives in, in case there is a problem with your shipment. We urge that you do this so we can help rectify the issue.


----------



## kratos015 (Mar 21, 2014)

wicked og said:


> dam this is bs :/ mine still is stuck in los Angeles since the 12 I ordered the 8th shouldn't they at least tell me my package was seized or something or how will I know when I can hit up the tude about it I've never had this happened to me before any of you that has gone thru these can you guide me to what I have to do now? pm or on here so others in same situation can know


Just wait it out. Your plan wouldn't work anyway, you have to send them photos of the green tape customs sends you. Without that you have no refund/proof. 

Again, just wait it out. Your order is moving pretty fast I think. You ordered on the 8th and they showed up to LA for you in 4 days. I ordered on the 7th the first hour the birthday deal was going on (1am PST) and mine didn't even get to the states until the 14th. Didn't get to LA ISC until the 18th. So that's 11 days (7 business days) it took for my order to get to customs. Your order was in customs in 3 business days after placing your order. I would say that's pretty damn good, especially when compared to my 7 business days. All you can do is wait it out man, could take a day in customs or a few weeks. Took 4-5 days for customs for my last order, but I've only ordered from Attitude once before so that's the only experience with it I have. Keep positive vibes and stay busy so you don't think about it, before you know it another week will have gone by and the next time you think about your seeds coming in is when they've shown up


----------



## Commander Strax (Mar 21, 2014)

got mines today


----------



## wicked og (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the help fellow members ill just have to wait it out like you guys say btw any off u in l.a and knoe of a legit place to get. real deal cuts please pm me I need to keep my perpetual grow going and if I have to wait ill mess up my cycle


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 21, 2014)

seeds arrived safe and sound...got a nice rare dankness mug.


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 21, 2014)

Still waiting on my beans, mine are stuck in ISC LA too. Got there late on the 15th. ordered late on the 10th before deadline. Im assuming I shouldnt be worried yet?


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 21, 2014)

im actually very happy to hear my order isn't the only order stuck in isc los angeles.... sux though (but feeling much better not bein alone)

@wicked og... not very many "good" cuts around lower CA. i've sampled various locations in san bernadino and in san diego - all not very good; in-addition most vendors were oblivious to the history of their plants... you'll probably have to travel to san francisco area or higher...


----------



## tkowitha123 (Mar 21, 2014)

Wanted to say I ordered on the last day of the birthday promo, arrived in chi-isc on the 19 and they just dispatched from chicago isc today and have been redirected by usps in chicago and are now on the way to me via usps concealed in a mug... this all assuming that the 2 days that customs had them they didn't open my packedge and take my babies and give me green stickeritis... In my opinion so far so good



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TUDE!!!!!


----------



## Smilesalot420247 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hope you didn't order Humboldts Chemdawg reg I've never seen so small beans & 4 out of 5 weren't any good. One of the Jack Herrer, Girlscout cookies, OG Critical, 2 south african [FONT=Courier New, Courier, monospace]Kwazulu, & 2 Sage(one from last months orders freebe & the replacement feminized from this order didn't sprout either. I had better luck with the freebees than the ones i paid for! The freebees are older so I can understand but 4 out of 5 shells didn't even crack? Come-on.

[/FONT]


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a 4/4 germ rate with hso. also small seeds have no relation to healthy seeds some strains or techniques used to breed have more to do with the size IMO.

how are you germing these seeds?


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 23, 2014)

Smilesalot420247 said:


> Hope you didn't order Humboldts Chemdawg reg I've never seen so small beans & 4 out of 5 weren't any good. One of the Jack Herrer, Girlscout cookies, OG Critical, 2 south african [FONT=Courier New, Courier, monospace]Kwazulu, & 2 Sage(one from last months orders freebe & the replacement feminized from this order didn't sprout either. I had better luck with the freebees than the ones i paid for! The freebees are older so I can understand but 4 out of 5 shells didn't even crack? Come-on.
> 
> [/FONT]


Sounds like the id 10 t error...  loljk..but seriously I wouldn't blame the beans


----------



## Smilesalot420247 (Mar 24, 2014)

Lol I sprouted about 40 seeds trust me there WAS a problem with the Chemdawg SEEDS!.


----------



## tkowitha123 (Mar 24, 2014)

Got my attitude birthday order today!!!! man Those Girl scouts cookies got some big seeds! Well good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 24, 2014)

one of my gsc was a little green and fairly immature. most of my freebies were on the small side but looked good . my sin city seeds are beautiful though. also picked up a pack of querkle flav and deep purp from tga, they look nice


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 24, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> one of my gsc was a little green and fairly immature. most of my freebies were on the small side but looked good . my sin city seeds are beautiful though. also picked up a pack of querkle flav and deep purp from tga, they look nice



all my beans look good except 1 of the 2 girl scout cookies looks to be more white and non-viable. but i really had no intentions of popping those anyway.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 24, 2014)

Small seeds will still grow, but Small green/pale immature seeds are less likely to germinate.
I've had pale ones germinate too, just less successful.


----------



## travisw (Mar 24, 2014)

I got my package from the Tude today unfortunately the beans were taken. Anybody ever order the socks? They are easily the ugliest fucking thing I have ever seen.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Mar 24, 2014)

My GSC seeds were huge also. All the promo seeds look great. My GHS super lemon haze seed is gonna have to be germ'd with a microscope.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 24, 2014)

Smilesalot420247 said:


> Lol I sprouted about 40 seeds trust me there WAS a problem with the Chemdawg SEEDS!.


I kid I kid  if you know that you know how to do your thing and the beans were bunk, that's all that matters! I haven't actually run that company yet so Im in no position to disbelieve that!


----------



## Smilesalot420247 (Mar 24, 2014)

From soaking the seed to 1st leafs shouldn't take any longer than 36-48 hrs for fresh strong viable seeds  Emailed Attitude just to inform them about not being happy without even mentioning germination & they went of on their germination speal & said to take it up with the manufacturer. I did email Humboldt also with no response. At lease the tude responded  1 more Chemdawg did sprout so at least I have a chance of getting a male to make seed


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 24, 2014)

Dang it.... I missed it.


----------



## wicked og (Mar 24, 2014)

Mine still stuck in l.a wtf


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 24, 2014)

wicked og said:


> Mine still stuck in l.a wtf


Mine are too bro, youre not alone


----------



## HumbleNMotivated (Mar 24, 2014)

Mines still in LA as well. Been there since 17th. Doubting that it'll come out after being there seven days, as I've never had a package sit that long illicit or not. We'll see though.


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 24, 2014)

HumbleNMotivated said:


> Mines still in LA as well. Been there since 17th. Doubting that it'll come out after being there seven days, as I've never had a package sit that long illicit or not. We'll see though.


Really? that's depressing to hear. This is my first time ordering and figured they'd be here by now. Mine have been there since late night on the 15th. Im in LA too, so I was hoping they would be out to me quick, but I guess everyone is having issues getting their orders from LA. Hopefully we all get our beans safe and sound.


----------



## HumbleNMotivated (Mar 24, 2014)

bobvilla777 said:


> Really? that's depressing to hear. This is my first time ordering and figured they'd be here by now. Mine have been there since late night on the 15th. Im in LA too, so I was hoping they would be out to me quick, but I guess everyone is having issues getting their orders from LA. Hopefully we all get our beans safe and sound.


Eh I'm kinda a pessimist anyways so I could entirely be wrong. But I've never had a package sit that long in a sorting facility that had illicit things in it, like four packages in total. Just my experience. I did guaranteed so not a massive deal just sets me back time wise on getting them sprouted and on their way.


----------



## Eye of Horus (Mar 24, 2014)

Mine came with a free trip to the bunny ranch!


----------



## Smilesalot420247 (Mar 24, 2014)

Mine are sprouted & under the fluorescent  Hang in they guys & be patient


----------



## kratos015 (Mar 25, 2014)

HumbleNMotivated said:


> Mines still in LA as well. Been there since 17th. Doubting that it'll come out after being there seven days, as I've never had a package sit that long illicit or not. We'll see though.


Yeah mine has been there since the 18th, still holding out hope for the best! Really want those Quantum Kush seeds and the freebies! Only been 5 business days so far, last time it was 4 but hopefully I get something soon. Will update when I get mine in.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 25, 2014)

Think about it...everybody's beans have been in L.A from different dates so chances are there is something going on at the facility unrelated to your beans guys.

At the same times I could be wrong and your beans could be on the way to the incinerator lol...just kidding. I hope all your orders arrive soon


----------



## MiKron (Mar 25, 2014)

Got my package after they screwed up the invoice, then the address. 


not a single dent on the package. But...........

THEY PACKED CRACKED FREEBIES!!!!!

every second seed in my freebies are cracked, they said it was during transport but again, not a single dent in the package paid for stealth in the wallet. I'm so fed up with them I had my account deleted.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 25, 2014)

Pics^ ...honestly just hard to believe I've placed about seven orders with them all during promotions and have never recurved anything worse than a light bean or tiny one, both of those things are out of their hands and the beans could still be fine anyway


----------



## The Pipe (Mar 25, 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday unmolested and unbroken...14days east coast


----------



## MiKron (Mar 25, 2014)

Bubba Kush (reg)


Bubba Widow (reg)


Critical Hog


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 25, 2014)

still hard to believe..if the package is fine and you didn't squish those I blame the breeder


----------



## kratos015 (Mar 26, 2014)

Order is STILL in customs. Freaking unbelievable, it's been 6 business days since they've had it! How long is it going to take the dipshits at customs ffs? Last time I got my order in like 14-15 days, as of this Friday it will be 21 days. Here's hoping the useless lazy morons at ISC decide to do our job so we can all get our packages! Sending good vibes everyone elses way


----------



## PCSPAZ (Mar 26, 2014)

kratos015 said:


> Order is STILL in customs. Freaking unbelievable, it's been 6 business days since they've had it! How long is it going to take the dipshits at customs ffs? Last time I got my order in like 14-15 days, as of this Friday it will be 21 days. Here's hoping the useless lazy morons at ISC decide to do our job so we can all get our packages! Sending good vibes everyone elses way


I made an order a lil before the b-day promo and it sat processing from the 2/27 till today 3/26. at the LA ISC.


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 26, 2014)

Finally got one of my orders delivered today and they updated the tracking. My other order is still in ISC LA with no update on the tracking.. which is weird considering they both got there on the 15th at about the same time. Hopefully I'll come home to seeds and not a customs letter.


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 26, 2014)

Well I got green taped on my first order, and im assuming since my second order hasnt made it, it probably got snagged too. Gonna email the tude right now and see about a replacement order with better stealth. Hopefully they will resend the freebies as well, as this is the only reason i decided to order seeds for the first time. Goodluck to everyone else waiting!


----------



## wicked og (Mar 26, 2014)

What happens when you get green tape did the order came just not with the seeds or is it a letter?or is it one of those small papers they leave when u missed it but it says ur order was tooken ive never had this happen before thats why i ask


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 26, 2014)

wicked og said:


> What happens when you get green tape did the order came just not with the seeds or is it a letter?or is it one of those small papers they leave when u missed it but it says ur order was tooken ive never had this happen before thats why i ask


Well this is my first time ever ordering, so im not sure what happened to others. Mine came with a copy of a customs form filled out by the person that searched it. The form has boxes checked and states that they took the seeds and destroyed them. It doesnt say anything else on it really. Just a bunch of legal bs about the customs health department and who they are. 

Sent pictures of the outside of the package and the form inserted inside of it over to the tude. Hoping they ship it with a different stealth option and still give me the bday promo or something of comparable value for the time wasted.


----------



## wicked og (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the answer man ill be having to do that too most likely since I haven't had an update since the 12th ill just have to keep waiting btw do they report this to anyone? Just wondering or do they just destroy them and they just forget?


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 26, 2014)

wicked og said:


> Thanks for the answer man ill be having to do that too most likely since I haven't had an update since the 12th ill just have to keep waiting btw do they report this to anyone? Just wondering or do they just destroy them and they just forget?


No problem man, keep hope alive lol.. 

From what I understand, all they do is take the beans and destroy them. If they wanted to report me, they shouldve kept the evidence. In my eyes, they have no proof of anything now. Plus, on the form there are no statements about being reported or being in trouble lol


----------



## 821ent (Mar 27, 2014)

Received order didnt receive a logo on shirt i ordered with my gurantee so they sent me 3 tangilopes for that and 3 extra autos i love attitude seedbank ... 

Getting ready to do a rare dankness gage green genetics and bohi seeds breeding proiect


----------



## wicked og (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice bro did ur package pass thru l.a?


----------



## edispilf (Mar 27, 2014)

woo hoo!!!! I'm happy tonight! Now, which one to do first? 19 days total


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 28, 2014)

Just got confirmation today that my reship has already been dispatched. Same day as the order was placed, which is crazy fast considering it took 3 days the first time. Jodie assured me that they would replace as many of the birthday promos as they could, and if they were not in stock they would replace them with something of equal value. 

"Hi ThereThanks for that. We are issuing a reship for you.

Please be aware that the freebies and / monthly promo may change due to stock availability. We will try to keep these the same or as close to the original item as possible, but sometimes this is out of our control. However, we will substitute all items.

The souvenir seeds may also be removed from their original breeders pack. This is to help ensure the safe arrival of your order.

We apologise for any inconvenience caused."

Damn good customer service if you ask me. Now i just need my beans to actually make it to me lol


----------



## HumbleNMotivated (Apr 7, 2014)

HumbleNMotivated said:


> Eh I'm kinda a pessimist anyways so I could entirely be wrong. But I've never had a package sit that long in a sorting facility that had illicit things in it, like four packages in total. Just my experience. I did guaranteed so not a massive deal just sets me back time wise on getting them sprouted and on their way.


Got my package today after being in LA since the 17th. In the package was a note and a Rare Dankness T-Shirt, sweet a Colorado company. On the outside of it was green tape. Contacted them today. Hope they uphold the promo seeds since they are apart of the order and I did guaranteed.

Not excited about my address being potentially flagged when I live in a legalized state and not excited about having to wait for more seeds to arrive.


----------



## HumbleNMotivated (Apr 7, 2014)

My name and full address was on the note. Personally I wouldn't have ordered from Attitude if it weren't for the promo offer. I've had success with other seed banks in the past and none until now have been confiscated. 

Lesson learned. See free shit and get enticed. Though in the long run it isn't worth it especially if I don't get the seeds I was enticed by in the first place.

Also just checked and one of the two five packs I ordered isn't in stock. Which means I won't get one of the two strains I wanted to *buy* unless I wait for restocking


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 7, 2014)

I ordered seeds from attitude and tssc last week an already receive the ones from tssc. And the one from attitude have been in la isc since the 1st. So I don't know what's up with attitudes shipping but if I get my second order from tssc which was shipped today before I get mine from attitude I'll probably never use them again as this was my first order from them and already problems.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## VirtualHerd (Apr 7, 2014)

HumbleNMotivated said:


> Got my package today after being in LA since the 17th. In the package was a note and a Rare Dankness T-Shirt, sweet a Colorado company. On the outside of it was green tape. Contacted them today. Hope they uphold the promo seeds since they are apart of the order and I did guaranteed.
> 
> Not excited about my address being potentially flagged when I live in a legalized state and not excited about having to wait for more seeds to arrive.


mine still sitting in la since march 12th..... just waiting for my green taped package so I can send the pics and reorder. sadly what I wanted is now out of stock.....bummed but will definitely be using a different shipping method if I order from attitude again. What gives customs the right to hold a package this long? anyway, a learning experience.


----------



## HumbleNMotivated (Apr 7, 2014)

VirtualHerd said:


> mine still sitting in la since march 12th..... just waiting for my green taped package so I can send the pics and reorder. sadly what I wanted is now out of stock.....bummed but will definitely be using a different shipping method if I order from attitude again. What gives customs the right to hold a package this long? anyway, a learning experience.


Not sure what is up with customs if they are back logged or short staffed or equipment problems but the paper states it was inspected 4/3 after being in LA since 3/17. Which is 14 business days to even get to inspecting the package.


----------



## kratos015 (Apr 8, 2014)

HumbleNMotivated said:


> Got my package today after being in LA since the 17th. In the package was a note and a Rare Dankness T-Shirt, sweet a Colorado company. On the outside of it was green tape. Contacted them today. Hope they uphold the promo seeds since they are apart of the order and I did guaranteed.
> 
> Not excited about my address being potentially flagged when I live in a legalized state and not excited about having to wait for more seeds to arrive.


I'm in your same position, not sure if you happened to order the same strain?  I ordered a 5 pack of Quantum Kush, I even waited an extra week for the birthday special to get with it. At this point I don't even care about the freebies, I just want those Quantum Kush seeds which are now out of stock for who the hell knows how long  Mine has been sitting since the 18th and it still shows as being at ISC. I'll probably send attitude an email today and see what they recommend I do. I've been very patient and I still don't want to bother too much, but it IS past the 21 business days mark right now.


----------



## HumbleNMotivated (Apr 8, 2014)

If it is past 21 business days then contact them and get it in the works. It states 21 days in the FAQ so your not in the wrong to contact them after that. Might contact them now and ask if they can also start on the process to restock your Quantum Kush seeds. Might decrease some of your wait time if they get it working. I didn't order the Quantum Kush ordered Big Bang from Green house. They have ten packs but not any five packs in stock. We'll see what they say about the promo seeds and the item not in stock. I'll probably have to wait for restock, switch to seeds worth about the same, or upgrade to different seeds.


----------



## smoke and coke (Apr 27, 2014)

PCSPAZ said:


> Prior to the promo
> *Placed Order* Feb 23 2014
> *RoyalMail reports* Your item, posted on 26/02/14 with reference **** has arrived in LOS ANGELES USA and is being processed for delivery.
> *USPS reports *February 27, 2014 Processed Through Sort Facility ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS)
> ...






smoke and coke said:


> i have never seen royal mail update saying where it arrived in the states.
> 
> royal mail will say that it has arrived at the destination or it was delivered to usa.




royal mail has stated on my recent order that it has arrived and to which customs it went to. 1st time i have ever seen this in 20 orders or more. i apologize to you for doubting what you said.


----------

